# Beginner, please give tips and advice



## Kaspow

Hey guys so I bought a punching bag and I've been hitting it for about 2 months now and I thought why not post a video and ask for some tips from more experienced fighters. So please give me some constructive criticism, tips and advice.


----------



## Headhunter

First do you have any martial art training


----------



## wab25

First off... its very brave to post a video and ask for criticism, constructive or otherwise. I will try to give you my thoughts, please take them in the constructive manner that I mean them.

First, are you training under someone? Or teaching yourself? (would just be good to know for context here)

Honestly, there is a lot to work on, so I will give you things I think you need to correct first... not a full list.

1. Your footwork. You need to do a lot of proper footwork drills. Proper footwork will effect everything... you speed, power, accuracy, balance, ability to move.... I might even suggest putting the bag away, and just working on your footwork for a while.

2. Keep your hands up. Your hands drop a ton in this video. Each kick you telegraph by dropping your hands and winding up the kick. You start your punches, by dropping the other or both hands... leaving yourself wide open.

Don't worry about putting power into the bag. Get your footwork right and keep your hands up. Then work on punching with the proper footwork and keeping your hands up. Power will come, but not like this. If you work on footwork and get your structure right... the bag will move... a lot. But, put time into the basics. And if you aren't training under someone... find someone to train you. Keep your hands up.


----------



## drop bear

Try drilling simple combinations. So you have a base to work off.


----------



## pdg

The biggest thing that stands out to me is your kicks, you're going to ruin your knees if you keep doing them like that.

The 'splash' image for the video really shows it, your foot on the floor is pointing way too much forward, and the toes on your kicking foot are pointing skyward. Like that, trying to get any horizontal force is putting strain on your knee that it's simply not designed to handle. Oh, and you're going into a slouch to compensate for the poor structure.


----------



## Kaspow

pdg said:


> The biggest thing that stands out to me is your kicks, you're going to ruin your knees if you keep doing them like that.
> 
> The 'splash' image for the video really shows it, your foot on the floor is pointing way too much forward, and the toes on your kicking foot are pointing skyward. Like that, trying to get any horizontal force is putting strain on your knee that it's simply not designed to handle. Oh, and you're going into a slouch to compensate for the poor structure.


My knees feel fine after each workout so I'm not sure about that.


wab25 said:


> First off... its very brave to post a video and ask for criticism, constructive or otherwise. I will try to give you my thoughts, please take them in the constructive manner that I mean them.
> 
> First, are you training under someone? Or teaching yourself? (would just be good to know for context here)
> 
> Honestly, there is a lot to work on, so I will give you things I think you need to correct first... not a full list.
> 
> 1. Your footwork. You need to do a lot of proper footwork drills. Proper footwork will effect everything... you speed, power, accuracy, balance, ability to move.... I might even suggest putting the bag away, and just working on your footwork for a while.
> 
> 2. Keep your hands up. Your hands drop a ton in this video. Each kick you telegraph by dropping your hands and winding up the kick. You start your punches, by dropping the other or both hands... leaving yourself wide open.
> 
> Don't worry about putting power into the bag. Get your footwork right and keep your hands up. Then work on punching with the proper footwork and keeping your hands up. Power will come, but not like this. If you work on footwork and get your structure right... the bag will move... a lot. But, put time into the basics. And if you aren't training under someone... find someone to train you. Keep your hands up.


I'm teaching myself I never took any classes but I'm planning to in the future. One of my friends told me I need a wider stance which maybe could improve my footwork? but honestly I hate the wide stance I prefer keeping my legs a little closer to each other. I'll also try to keep my hands up next time thanks a lot for all the tips dude!


----------



## pdg

Kaspow said:


> My knees feel fine after each workout so I'm not sure about that.



Carry on then.

When you need a stick to walk before you're 30, don't come crying to me.

Hey, at least you'll get the parking spaces closest to the shops.


----------



## Kaspow

pdg said:


> Carry on then.
> 
> When you need a stick to walk before you're 30, don't come crying to me.
> 
> Hey, at least you'll get the parking spaces closest to the shops.


Chill out dude, can you tell me how to kick properly then? Do I turn sideways more?


----------



## pdg

Kaspow said:


> Chill out dude, can you tell me how to kick properly then? Do I turn sideways more?



Yes, but at the right time...

If you're going to be swinging your leg round into the kick (as it appears in the video) then bring your hips and other leg with it, so your lower half turns as one.

That way, your standing foot should end up at least 90° to the target and everything is still in line.

It's no problem to keep your shoulders a bit more square (half facing) as long as it's just your upper body, and you try to keep your back straighter.


----------



## now disabled

Kaspow said:


> Hey guys so I bought a punching bag and I've been hitting it for about 2 months now and I thought why not post a video and ask for some tips from more experienced fighters. So please give me some constructive criticism, tips and advice.



I am no kicking or striking expert but if you can seek out a gym or the like and get one on one input as opposed to the internet


----------



## now disabled

Kaspow said:


> Chill out dude, can you tell me how to kick properly then? Do I turn sideways more?




Bro he can but you need to actually go to a training hall/ gym/dojo and they will give you the basics then you go forward from there


----------



## Kaspow

pdg said:


> Yes, but at the right time...
> 
> If you're going to be swinging your leg round into the kick (as it appears in the video) then bring your hips and other leg with it, so your lower half turns as one.
> 
> That way, your standing foot should end up at least 90° to the target and everything is still in line.
> 
> It's no problem to keep your shoulders a bit more square (half facing) as long as it's just your upper body, and you try to keep your back straighter.


thanks a lot brother, I'll practice that from now on


----------



## Martial D

You can't learn martial arts online, but with that said, watch this video. Your knees will thank me later.


----------



## Kaspow

Martial D said:


> You can't learn martial arts online, but with that said, watch this video. Your knees will thank me later.


That's really useful thanks a lot dude


----------



## pdg

Martial D said:


> You can't learn martial arts online, but with that said, watch this video. Your knees will thank me later.



That's one of the better videos I've seen on the subject.


----------



## Kaspow

Update:
so I watched a few footwork yt vids and trained my footwork for an hour
I think I'll keep on doing that the whole week 
also I'm thinking of signing up for kickboxing there is a gym not too far from where I live


----------



## wab25

Kaspow said:


> I'm thinking of signing up for kickboxing there is a gym not too far from where I live


Best thing you can do.


----------



## marques

If all you have had is a bag and 2 months hittingit, it is not bad at all.

BUT there is nothing indicating me you could hit a live person (distance management, timing, set up, defence...); and worse than that, you may be ‘learning’ bad habits hard to correct later.

So, please do find some instruction/instructor. It can be as little as once a week, then you practice at home what you can, it can be a skilled friend...

As for specific guidance, sorry but one could write a dissertation for each technique; and yet having people arguing about the correctness, or not, of each detail. The best way is following one instructor/school/style to start.


----------



## Buka

Welcome to MartialTalk, Kaspow. Hope you like it. 

For a self taught, short timer, you actually look pretty good! Good for you, bro.

It might be a better idea to just concentrate on your hands for the time being. Try to pull them back to your head/chest area as they return from the bag. You're letting them drop.

Also here's a video that might help you. Some good info here.






You can look up any vids by Freddy Roache and they might be of help. Lots of other good stuff out there as well. 

And that looks like a neat set up you have there. Is that down an alley?


----------



## Kaspow

marques said:


> If all you have had is a bag and 2 months hittingit, it is not bad at all.
> 
> BUT there is nothing indicating me you could hit a live person (distance management, timing, set up, defence...); and worse than that, you may be ‘learning’ bad habits hard to correct later.
> 
> So, please do find some instruction/instructor. It can be as little as once a week, then you practice at home what you can, it can be a skilled friend...
> 
> As for specific guidance, sorry but one could write a dissertation for each technique; and yet having people arguing about the correctness, or not, of each detail. The best way is following one instructor/school/style to start.


I actually got into street fights when I was younger and I won most of them heh and as I said before I'm planning to take up kickboxing classes.



Buka said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk, Kaspow. Hope you like it.
> 
> For a self taught, short timer, you actually look pretty good! Good for you, bro.
> 
> It might be a better idea to just concentrate on your hands for the time being. Try to pull them back to your head/chest area as they return from the bag. You're letting them drop.
> 
> Also here's a video that might help you. Some good info here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can look up any vids by Freddy Roache and they might be of help. Lots of other good stuff out there as well.
> 
> And that looks like a neat set up you have there. Is that down an alley?


I'll keep the hands advice in mind, thanks for this tip and the vid bro I'll definitely watch it. About the set up I just hang the bag in my backyard all I gotta do is walk to the back of the house


----------



## FriedRice

Kaspow said:


> Hey guys so I bought a punching bag and I've been hitting it for about 2 months now and I thought why not post a video and ask for some tips from more experienced fighters. So please give me some constructive criticism, tips and advice.




This is pretty good for someone with no training. You probably fought in the streets. There are a lot of things wrong, but who cares.....just watch some YouTube videos from Boxing and Muay Thai or go take some classes and they'll correct them. You can still knock someone out with street experience.

The roundhouse kicks annoys me the most, so when you kick, get on the ball  of your standing foot (off the heel) and pivot your hips & foot to  where your heel points almost towards the bag....bend the kicking leg a little and keep it limp...landing on the bottom of the shin (since it's a bag).... while swinging the same side hand that's kicking, downward.....and leaning your body a little back & diagonal ....all in 1 motion.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Keep your hooks tighter, keep your guard up, and don't cross your feet when you kick/recover (that last one may just be camera angle)


----------



## Kaspow

FriedRice said:


> This is pretty good for someone with no training. You probably fought in the streets. There are a lot of things wrong, but who cares.....just watch some YouTube videos from Boxing and Muay Thai or go take some classes and they'll correct them. You can still knock someone out with street experience.
> 
> The roundhouse kicks annoys me the most, so when you kick, get on the ball  of your standing foot (off the heel) and pivot your hips & foot to  where your heel points almost towards the bag....bend the kicking leg a little and keep it limp...landing on the bottom of the shin (since it's a bag).... while swinging the same side hand that's kicking, downward.....and leaning your body a little back & diagonal ....all in 1 motion.


I'll keep that in mind, thanks bro!



kempodisciple said:


> Keep your hooks tighter, keep your guard up, and don't cross your feet when you kick/recover (that last one may just be camera angle)


Will do sir


----------



## Kababayan

After only two months of bag work, your on the right track.  As a former kickboxer, let me share some technique analysis with you. First of all everything that has been said so far by Wab25 and pdg, as well as others, has been spot on.

- Keep your hands up and your head down to protect your chin.  I don't always believe in the "hide your face behind your hands" philosophy because it will open you up for low counters, but you will definitely gain from keeping your elbows in, fists up about cheekbone level and around 6-8 inches from your face.

- When you jab, step into it with your forward leg.  The step and the jab should land together. That will increase your power and your speed.  Plus you won't bend forward when you punch. Good opponents will make you pay if you bend forward (or reach) too much because you will need to came back upright before launching a good counter. 

- The same "step in when jab" advice will be the same when you throw a cross.  Look for some good Youtube videos on how to throw a jab and cross.  I know that it seems like the most basic punch, but it could be your most effective when done properly.  Look for videos by boxing coaches.  They tend to teach technique well. 

- Snap your punches back as soon as you make contact with the bag.  Snap them back as fast as you punch.  A good counter-puncher will tear apart someone who pulls their punches back slowly. 

- Rotate your planted leg when doing a roundhouse kick.  If not your knees will be shot over years of kicking.  Plus round kicks are not that powerful without rotation.  A perfectly performed round kick is devastating.

- Don't practice spin kicks on heavy bags. It can tear up your knees over time because of your foot suddenly stopping. This sends all of the impact back on your knees. You may not feel it now, but later on in life you may feel the impact.  Spin kicks are great to practice on a bag that has some give (focus mitts.)

- Like others have said, tighter up your hooks.  A good youtube tutorial will help with all of your punches.  

- Learning effective combinations will be a great next step. This will be the beginning of fight psychology.  You will learn how to use your jab to set-up your other punches, etc. 

- Your space seems limited, but if you can focus on using distance, that would be a great next step as well.  Keep distance from your bag, and then shoot in with a combination, and then step away.  Again, a good boxing tutorial will help. 

- One final thing, and I say this as respectfully as possible, not all kickboxing coaches are the same.  You said that you will be taking kickboxing classes soon.  I've noticed a wave of kickboxing coaches who don't have a solid foundation in the art.  There are many "cardio-kickboxing" coaches out there who just teach "hitting the bag" and call that kickboxing.  There is a huge difference in coaches (just like any martial arts).  I guess what I'm getting at is try to find a respected coach who has produced good fighters...if that's what your goal is. 

Hopefully some of what I am suggesting will help.   Good luck.


----------



## Kaspow

Kababayan said:


> After only two months of bag work, your on the right track.  As a former kickboxer, let me share some technique analysis with you. First of all everything that has been said so far by Wab25 and pdg, as well as others, has been spot on.
> 
> - Keep your hands up and your head down to protect your chin.  I don't always believe in the "hide your face behind your hands" philosophy because it will open you up for low counters, but you will definitely gain from keeping your elbows in, fists up about cheekbone level and around 6-8 inches from your face.
> 
> - When you jab, step into it with your forward leg.  The step and the jab should land together. That will increase your power and your speed.  Plus you won't bend forward when you punch. Good opponents will make you pay if you bend forward (or reach) too much because you will need to came back upright before launching a good counter.
> 
> - The same "step in when jab" advice will be the same when you throw a cross.  Look for some good Youtube videos on how to throw a jab and cross.  I know that it seems like the most basic punch, but it could be your most effective when done properly.  Look for videos by boxing coaches.  They tend to teach technique well.
> 
> - Snap your punches back as soon as you make contact with the bag.  Snap them back as fast as you punch.  A good counter-puncher will tear apart someone who pulls their punches back slowly.
> 
> - Rotate your planted leg when doing a roundhouse kick.  If not your knees will be shot over years of kicking.  Plus round kicks are not that powerful without rotation.  A perfectly performed round kick is devastating.
> 
> - Don't practice spin kicks on heavy bags. It can tear up your knees over time because of your foot suddenly stopping. This sends all of the impact back on your knees. You may not feel it now, but later on in life you may feel the impact.  Spin kicks are great to practice on a bag that has some give (focus mitts.)
> 
> - Like others have said, tighter up your hooks.  A good youtube tutorial will help with all of your punches.
> 
> - Learning effective combinations will be a great next step. This will be the beginning of fight psychology.  You will learn how to use your jab to set-up your other punches, etc.
> 
> - Your space seems limited, but if you can focus on using distance, that would be a great next step as well.  Keep distance from your bag, and then shoot in with a combination, and then step away.  Again, a good boxing tutorial will help.
> 
> - One final thing, and I say this as respectfully as possible, not all kickboxing coaches are the same.  You said that you will be taking kickboxing classes soon.  I've noticed a wave of kickboxing coaches who don't have a solid foundation in the art.  There are many "cardio-kickboxing" coaches out there who just teach "hitting the bag" and call that kickboxing.  There is a huge difference in coaches (just like any martial arts).  I guess what I'm getting at is try to find a respected coach who has produced good fighters...if that's what your goal is.
> 
> Hopefully some of what I am suggesting will help.   Good luck.


That's tons of useful info bro, thanks a lot I'm gonna put all this in my sticky note on my PC haha


----------



## marques

Kababayan said:


> After only two months of bag work, your on the right track.  As a former kickboxer, let me share some technique analysis with you. First of all everything that has been said so far by Wab25 and pdg, as well as others, has been spot on.
> 
> - Keep your hands up and your head down to protect your chin.  I don't always believe in the "hide your face behind your hands" philosophy because it will open you up for low counters, but you will definitely gain from keeping your elbows in, fists up about cheekbone level and around 6-8 inches from your face.
> 
> - When you jab, step into it with your forward leg.  The step and the jab should land together. That will increase your power and your speed.  Plus you won't bend forward when you punch. Good opponents will make you pay if you bend forward (or reach) too much because you will need to came back upright before launching a good counter.
> 
> - The same "step in when jab" advice will be the same when you throw a cross.  Look for some good Youtube videos on how to throw a jab and cross.  I know that it seems like the most basic punch, but it could be your most effective when done properly.  Look for videos by boxing coaches.  They tend to teach technique well.
> 
> - Snap your punches back as soon as you make contact with the bag.  Snap them back as fast as you punch.  A good counter-puncher will tear apart someone who pulls their punches back slowly.
> 
> - Rotate your planted leg when doing a roundhouse kick.  If not your knees will be shot over years of kicking.  Plus round kicks are not that powerful without rotation.  A perfectly performed round kick is devastating.
> 
> - Don't practice spin kicks on heavy bags. It can tear up your knees over time because of your foot suddenly stopping. This sends all of the impact back on your knees. You may not feel it now, but later on in life you may feel the impact.  Spin kicks are great to practice on a bag that has some give (focus mitts.)
> 
> - Like others have said, tighter up your hooks.  A good youtube tutorial will help with all of your punches.
> 
> - Learning effective combinations will be a great next step. This will be the beginning of fight psychology.  You will learn how to use your jab to set-up your other punches, etc.
> 
> - Your space seems limited, but if you can focus on using distance, that would be a great next step as well.  Keep distance from your bag, and then shoot in with a combination, and then step away.  Again, a good boxing tutorial will help.
> 
> - One final thing, and I say this as respectfully as possible, not all kickboxing coaches are the same.  You said that you will be taking kickboxing classes soon.  I've noticed a wave of kickboxing coaches who don't have a solid foundation in the art.  There are many "cardio-kickboxing" coaches out there who just teach "hitting the bag" and call that kickboxing.  There is a huge difference in coaches (just like any martial arts).  I guess what I'm getting at is try to find a respected coach who has produced good fighters...if that's what your goal is.
> 
> Hopefully some of what I am suggesting will help.   Good luck.


This is great stuff, out there for free! I hadn’t the patience to go into the details...

The only thing missing (says the guy that wrote the lazy post - me) are the links for that good YouTube videos, because a genuine beginner will just get lost there. Plenty of rubbish videos made by “experts” or cute ladies in brand new fully equipped gyms. I would not know what is good there about... flowers, for example.  Or even wrestling.


----------



## pdg

Kababayan said:


> I've noticed a wave of kickboxing coaches who don't have a solid foundation in the art. There are many "cardio-kickboxing" coaches out there who just teach "hitting the bag" and call that kickboxing



While a cardio-kickboxing coach won't be doing much toward actual kickboxing, anyone reasonable or better should understand structure and form.

Not exactly a long term solution to "get fightin' bro innit" but not always a waste either.


Edit: If I was just starting, I'd rather have a decent cardio-kickboxing coach than a crap fighty one...


----------



## Kaspow

Update:




Here's some of the stuff I trained today, I tried the kick technique and tried to keep my hands up which was kinda difficult as I was getting really tired later on so they kinda started going down more. Footwork is still **** but I'm trying to improve it.


----------



## Martial D

Im actually impressed. You actually took advice to heart and implemented it.

Such a rare thing these days.

You still have a long way to go, but I feel like with actual training you could progress into some real skills rather quickly.


----------



## Kaspow

Martial D said:


> Im actually impressed. You actually took advice to heart and implemented it.
> 
> Such a rare thing these days.
> 
> You still have a long way to go, but I feel like with actual training you could progress into some real skills rather quickly.


wow thanks dude, you really motivated me here  posting here was a great idea because I learned so much just in few days thanks to all the experienced bros giving me advice and important info


----------



## pdg

That kick is a lot better imo - still needs work, especially on the return, but a big improvement. Also a bit more of a fluid motion - but that'll come with practice.

When you retract, try:

Come back to the chamber position, standing foot back to facing forward and your knee raised - it'll improve the balance and stop that twist of the standing knee. Also, you're then placed for another kick if you want.

Or, land with the kicking foot forward and drop into a punch - you don't need to bring the standing foot all the way back for that.


Personally, I'm not a big fan of swinging the arm down when you kick - many recommend doing it for power generation but I find no difference whatsoever. It can get your arm into a nice position for a shovel punch or a wide hook, but that's just not me (I prefer to keep it in front of my body and follow with a backfist or similar instead).

Oh, and keeping your hands up - yes, you should - until you're confident you can slip or otherwise react to incoming punches at least


----------



## Martial D

Kaspow said:


> wow thanks dude, you really motivated me here  posting here was a great idea because I learned so much just in few days thanks to all the experienced bros giving me advice and important info


It's just good to see a thread like this work out for a change. Generally when people ask for critique and GET it things get ugly lol.


----------



## Kababayan

pdg said:


> While a cardio-kickboxing coach won't be doing much toward actual kickboxing, anyone reasonable or better should understand structure and form.
> 
> Not exactly a long term solution to "get fightin' bro innit" but not always a waste either.
> 
> 
> Edit: If I was just starting, I'd rather have a decent cardio-kickboxing coach than a crap fighty one...





Kaspow said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some of the stuff I trained today, I tried the kick technique and tried to keep my hands up which was kinda difficult as I was getting really tired later on so they kinda started going down more. Footwork is still **** but I'm trying to improve it.




Great job!  No joke...you've even got the "boxer's bounce" going on.  Impressive.


----------



## Martial D

pdg said:


> Oh, and keeping your hands up - yes, you should - *until you're confident* you can slip or otherwise react to incoming punches at least



That's when you REALLY need to keep your hands up


----------



## wab25

Kaspow said:


> Here's some of the stuff I trained today, I tried the kick technique and tried to keep my hands up which was kinda difficult as I was getting really tired later on so they kinda started going down more. Footwork is still **** but I'm trying to improve it.


The fact that you are trying to change, how you do things, to do them better is great. For someone training himself based on what the internet tells him... good progress. 

First off I want to reiterate, get a trainer/coach/sensei... to learn from. Thats the best and quickest way to learn. And if you respond half as well to a real instructor as you did to us folks on the net... your instructor will love teaching you and you will progress.

The hands stayed up more, definite positive there. Yes, you have to condition yourself to do it and they do get heavy, its not just a saying. However, when you kick, you are dropping your hands. Watch the kicks you do in the beginning (after you went through the steps of the kick), watch your left hand. It starts at your chin, then you start to swing it down, when it gets to your hip almost, you start stepping into your kick. With that kind of telegraph, if I am in range for your kick... I will step in with a straight right as your kicking foot leaves the ground. Watch how much time there is between you left hand dropping and the kick coming around to the bag. Fun, time one the straight punches you show later in the video, and see if those punches would have beat your kick, if you start the punch when your left hand drops. (the guy telling you to drop a hand when kicking, was talking about the other hand: right kick - right hand. I prefer to keep both hands up, I will trade any small increase in power it may provide, to keep my guard up while kicking... but thats me... he will probably disagree)

Also, don't switch stance so much... or at all for now. Work one side, finish your combo then step away if you want to try the other side. If you switch stance like that in the middle of the combo or anywhere where he can reach you, you will take a seat when he hits you mid switch. 

Concentrate more on the footwork. Your punch starts from the feet. If your feet are not right, your punch will be slower and have way less power.

Keep up the work! And get a trainer!


----------



## Kaspow

Kababayan said:


> Great job!  No joke...you've even got the "boxer's bounce" going on.  Impressive.


thanks a lot dude



wab25 said:


> The fact that you are trying to change, how you do things, to do them better is great. For someone training himself based on what the internet tells him... good progress.
> 
> First off I want to reiterate, get a trainer/coach/sensei... to learn from. Thats the best and quickest way to learn. And if you respond half as well to a real instructor as you did to us folks on the net... your instructor will love teaching you and you will progress.
> 
> The hands stayed up more, definite positive there. Yes, you have to condition yourself to do it and they do get heavy, its not just a saying. However, when you kick, you are dropping your hands. Watch the kicks you do in the beginning (after you went through the steps of the kick), watch your left hand. It starts at your chin, then you start to swing it down, when it gets to your hip almost, you start stepping into your kick. With that kind of telegraph, if I am in range for your kick... I will step in with a straight right as your kicking foot leaves the ground. Watch how much time there is between you left hand dropping and the kick coming around to the bag. Fun, time one the straight punches you show later in the video, and see if those punches would have beat your kick, if you start the punch when your left hand drops. (the guy telling you to drop a hand when kicking, was talking about the other hand: right kick - right hand. I prefer to keep both hands up, I will trade any small increase in power it may provide, to keep my guard up while kicking... but thats me... he will probably disagree)
> 
> Also, don't switch stance so much... or at all for now. Work one side, finish your combo then step away if you want to try the other side. If you switch stance like that in the middle of the combo or anywhere where he can reach you, you will take a seat when he hits you mid switch.
> 
> Concentrate more on the footwork. Your punch starts from the feet. If your feet are not right, your punch will be slower and have way less power.
> 
> Keep up the work! And get a trainer!


yeah im starting to realise how super important the whole ''keep your hands up'' and ''footwork'' thing is  also I really like to move around and switch stances but maybe you are right about working only one side for a while, I'm definitely going to try that


----------



## pdg

Martial D said:


> That's when you REALLY need to keep your hands up



I rarely keep both hands high, never have.

To begin with it did lead to maybe more punches than most would deem reasonable 

But I'm not a puncher really, to me a punch is a setup/distraction for a kick or to make distance - for a kick 

I prefer kicking...


----------



## pdg

Kaspow said:


> also I really like to move around and switch stances but maybe you are right about working only one side for a while, I'm definitely going to try that



While I do kickboxing, where I get told to stick to a stance, my primary is TKD where I switch a lot.

I find switching works, others don't...

Be aware though, if you always switch just before you attack it'll get picked up on really quickly.


----------



## wab25

Kaspow said:


> thing is  also I really like to move around and switch stances but maybe you are right about working only one side for a while, I'm definitely going to try that


Its not about stopping you from switching stances. Its about having good stances that work on both sides. Also, its about developing the timing for the switch. You are move vulnerable during the switch. Once you develop a good stance on both sides, and understand distance and timing better, you will be able to safely and effectively switch. But get a good base foundation on each side to switch to. Right now, many of your switches are too close, they are robbing your punch of power and speed, and you are switching to a worse stance on the other side that you have to fix up before throwing the next punch. Walk first, then run...


----------



## Kaspow

wab25 said:


> Its not about stopping you from switching stances. Its about having good stances that work on both sides. Also, its about developing the timing for the switch. You are move vulnerable during the switch. Once you develop a good stance on both sides, and understand distance and timing better, you will be able to safely and effectively switch. But get a good base foundation on each side to switch to. Right now, many of your switches are too close, they are robbing your punch of power and speed, and you are switching to a worse stance on the other side that you have to fix up before throwing the next punch. Walk first, then run...


ok now I get it 100% thanks a lot dude I will keep all this in mind


----------



## Kababayan

Kaspow said:


> thanks a lot dude
> 
> 
> yeah im starting to realise how super important the whole ''keep your hands up'' and ''footwork'' thing is  also I really like to move around and switch stances but maybe you are right about working only one side for a while, I'm definitely going to try that




I have a different viewpoint to switching stances than most.  I am right-handed but fought southpaw. While I completely understand the purpose of focusing on one side only, I equally trained both sides.  Maybe not equally, but at least 70/30. During my fights I would switch stances and fight with my other side and it would completely throw my opponent off.  After years of training both sides, I got to a point where I felt equally confident from both sides and switched frequently.  That worked for me, but your training is all about what works for you and what your goals are.


----------



## Kaspow

Kababayan said:


> I have a different viewpoint to switching stances than most.  I am right-handed but fought southpaw. While I completely understand the purpose of focusing on one side only, I equally trained both sides.  Maybe not equally, but at least 70/30. During my fights I would switch stances and fight with my other side and it would completely throw my opponent off.  After years of training both sides, I got to a point where I felt equally confident from both sides and switched frequently.  That worked for me, but your training is all about what works for you and what your goals are.


I don't know why but I love switching stances it's a lot of fun for me just u know moving around switching things up


----------



## Kaspow

Also a quick question, do you guys think I have any chance at all of going pro? I'm already 20 years old so it could be too late for me but I'm really enjoying martial arts


----------



## Buka

Kaspow said:


> Also a quick question, do you guys think I have any chance at all of going pro? I'm already 20 years old so it could be too late for me but I'm really enjoying martial arts



Your age isn't a factor, finding a good trainer and good gym are the important things.

And, going pro in what, bro?


----------



## Kaspow

Buka said:


> Your age isn't a factor, finding a good trainer and good gym are the important things.
> 
> And, going pro in what, bro?


Probably mma, ufc and all that


----------



## JowGaWolf

Kaspow said:


> Hey guys so I bought a punching bag and I've been hitting it for about 2 months now and I thought why not post a video and ask for some tips from more experienced fighters. So please give me some constructive criticism, tips and advice.


Start with 3 simple techniques.  Learn about the mechanics of those techniques and how the power is drawn for those techniques.  Learn and understand how not strike when using these 2 techniques.  Be able to identify things like bad structure.  Then learn how to use the correct structure. Then train until you are good with those 3 techniques.   Once you are good with the first 3, then pick 3 new ones and repeat the process.  Remember to always train what you have already learned along with the new things you are learning.

3 simple things to start with.
1. Jab
2. Footwork (first forward then backward movement.)
3. Front heel kick.

It doesn't seem like a lot but there's a lot to learn and explore with these 3 basics.


----------



## Kababayan

Kaspow said:


> Probably mma, ufc and all that





Kaspow said:


> Also a quick question, do you guys think I have any chance at all of going pro? I'm already 20 years old so it could be too late for me but I'm really enjoying martial arts



Age isn't as much a major determining factor, effort is.  Just to give you an idea, I was a young fighter.  While I was attending high school, I trained 4-6 hours a day. (I was allowed off campus PE).  I trained every single day and I would wear out my training partners. But, at my fights I knew I was going to win because I trained harder than any of my opponents.  I think that high-level competitors can tell who they need to worry about in a fight.  Some people compete because they think it'd be a cool thing to do, or because mom or dad pushed them into a sport.  But the competitors who want to be the best, they are just on a different level.  They have a different mindset.  It's not just wanting to be the best; everything has to be geared toward that goal.  Usually at respected MMA gyms there are the beginner and advanced classes, and then there are the competitor classes...the ones for the actual fighters and coaches.  Those guys are just a level above everyone else.  I guess my point is, if you want to be turn pro, go for it. To be successful, it takes a lot of effort. That all being said, I loved every minute of my training.  To be a top fighter, you should love what you do because you will be training your *** off.  

That all being said, if you just want to fight in MMA just to say that you did, there are small fight circuits around everywhere. They are usually guys who just want to say that they "stepped in the ring".    There is nothing wrong with that.  I know a guy who is a Two-time "World" Champion who has 8 fights under his belt.  They were local "swing for the fences" type fights, and he is a lumpy guy.  Any semi-pro fighter would take him apart.  But, he's got two belts hanging on his wall, he can say that he stepped in the ring (cage), and he something to advertise to get students into his dojo.  

Also, don't fight for the money.  You'll be dissapointed.  

Sorry my response is so long-winded.  I could talk the fight game forever.  Short answer: Yes, you have the ability to be a pro.  To be a successful pro, expect to work your *** off.


----------



## Kaspow

Kababayan said:


> Age isn't as much a major determining factor, effort is.  Just to give you an idea, I was a young fighter.  While I was attending high school, I trained 4-6 hours a day. (I was allowed off campus PE).  I trained every single day and I would wear out my training partners. But, at my fights I knew I was going to win because I trained harder than any of my opponents.  I think that high-level competitors can tell who they need to worry about in a fight.  Some people compete because they think it'd be a cool thing to do, or because mom or dad pushed them into a sport.  But the competitors who want to be the best, they are just on a different level.  They have a different mindset.  It's not just wanting to be the best; everything has to be geared toward that goal.  Usually at respected MMA gyms there are the beginner and advanced classes, and then there are the competitor classes...the ones for the actual fighters and coaches.  Those guys are just a level above everyone else.  I guess my point is, if you want to be turn pro, go for it. To be successful, it takes a lot of effort. That all being said, I loved every minute of my training.  To be a top fighter, you should love what you do because you will be training your *** off.
> 
> That all being said, if you just want to fight in MMA just to say that you did, there are small fight circuits around everywhere. They are usually guys who just want to say that they "stepped in the ring".    There is nothing wrong with that.  I know a guy who is a Two-time "World" Champion who has 8 fights under his belt.  They were local "swing for the fences" type fights, and he is a lumpy guy.  Any semi-pro fighter would take him apart.  But, he's got two belts hanging on his wall, he can say that he stepped in the ring (cage), and he something to advertise to get students into his dojo.
> 
> Also, don't fight for the money.  You'll be dissapointed.
> 
> Sorry my response is so long-winded.  I could talk the fight game forever.  Short answer: Yes, you have the ability to be a pro.  To be a successful pro, expect to work your *** off.


for me it's not about fame or money, i just love fighting and I always thought it was super cool as a kid
it's more about like challenging myself, I wanna see how far I can go if that makes any sense
I never really committed  to any goals in my life but I think fighting might be my thing
For me it's also about vitality I gotta stay in good shape, sleep well and eat good healthy foods to feel better mentally because i used to drink and smoke and it made me feel terrible both physically and mentally. right now im trying to eat as healthy as possible and i drink lots of green tea plus ginger and all that, i started meditating too and i see a huge difference in how i feel especially mentally i just feel so much more relaxed and confident with my current lifestyle. i still have a looooooooong way to go but right now i think im going in the right direction and people here are super nice and helpful, once i save some money i'll definitely sign up for classes and train real hard everyday.


----------



## FriedRice

pdg said:


> That kick is a lot better imo - still needs work, especially on the return, but a big improvement. Also a bit more of a fluid motion - but that'll come with practice.
> 
> When you retract, try:
> 
> Come back to the chamber position, standing foot back to facing forward and your knee raised - it'll improve the balance and stop that twist of the standing knee. Also, you're then placed for another kick if you want.
> 
> Or, land with the kicking foot forward and drop into a punch - you don't need to bring the standing foot all the way back for that.
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm not a big fan of swinging the arm down when you kick - many recommend doing it for power generation but I find no difference whatsoever. It can get your arm into a nice position for a shovel punch or a wide hook, but that's just not me (I prefer to keep it in front of my body and follow with a backfist or similar instead).
> 
> Oh, and keeping your hands up - yes, you should - until you're confident you can slip or otherwise react to incoming punches at least



Probably everything listed above is not meant for kicking at full power to hurt and/or KO someone ....and mostly done by tippy tappy sparring people who usually get wrecked by Muay Thai.


----------



## Kaspow

Update:




lots of kicks today and a little bit of boxing near the end
trying to keep my hands up but its difficult when i'm tired tbh lol
footwork still bad but work in progress, i'll be getting a skipping rope i hear it helps with footwork
i didn't get much sleep and i was feeling tired but i hit the bag anyway


----------



## _Simon_

Yeah I've seen a massive improvement in every subsequent video, really awesome to see mate . Great to see you taking on board advice, and by the way there's been some really solid advice in this thread.

Just in your last vid with your front kick, make sure you lift your knee up first and then drive the ball of your foot forwards into the bag. The front kick had to thrust forward, so yeah I could see at times you were swinging it up a bit to much (like a football kick).

And also try not to leaning your head in forwards too much when punching, it compromises your posture but also dips your head to to get hit if you were facing someone . But really great work with everything else, good stuff.



Kaspow said:


> for me it's not about fame or money, i just love fighting and I always thought it was super cool as a kid
> it's more about like challenging myself, I wanna see how far I can go if that makes any sense
> I never really committed  to any goals in my life but I think fighting might be my thing
> For me it's also about vitality I gotta stay in good shape, sleep well and eat good healthy foods to feel better mentally because i used to drink and smoke and it made me feel terrible both physically and mentally. right now im trying to eat as healthy as possible and i drink lots of green tea plus ginger and all that, i started meditating too and i see a huge difference in how i feel especially mentally i just feel so much more relaxed and confident with my current lifestyle. i still have a looooooooong way to go but right now i think im going in the right direction and people here are super nice and helpful, once i save some money i'll definitely sign up for classes and train real hard everyday.



Wow, that's fantastic bro, sounds like things are really shifting in your life, and in a really positive, inspiring direction. Keep it up .

And absolutely I'd find a good trainer too. Who knows, you may even find yourself interested in more traditional martial arts ;D, but wherever your heart guides you, go with that!

Ps. Ah and with the hands/arms getting tired that's totally normal, just keep at it and it gets easier to keep them up


----------



## Kaspow

_Simon_ said:


> Yeah I've seen a massive improvement in every subsequent video, really awesome to see mate . Great to see you taking on board advice, and by the way there's been some really solid advice in this thread.
> 
> Just in your last vid with your front kick, make sure you lift your knee up first and then drive the ball of your foot forwards into the bag. The front kick had to thrust forward, so yeah I could see at times you were swinging it up a bit to much (like a football kick).
> 
> And also try not to leaning your head in forwards too much when punching, it compromises your posture but also dips your head to to get hit if you were facing someone . But really great work with everything else, good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's fantastic bro, sounds like things are really shifting in your life, and in a really positive, inspiring direction. Keep it up .
> 
> And absolutely I'd find a good trainer too. Who knows, you may even find yourself interested in more traditional martial arts ;D, but wherever your heart guides you, go with that!
> 
> Ps. Ah and with the hands/arms getting tired that's totally normal, just keep at it and it gets easier to keep them up


Thanks a lot brother, good motivation right here  
 I'll keep the head and front kick advice in mind for sure


----------



## Kaspow

I'm 5'9 tall and my current weight is 11.7 stone / 74kg / 164 pounds
I feel like this is my natural weight but what i could do is go down to 11.0 stone / 70 kg / 155 pounds
I'd probably gain more speed with my punches and kicks and be lighter on my feet
What do you guys think? I was a skinny guy most of my life so I must be more of a natural lightweight right?


----------



## now disabled

Kaspow said:


> for me it's not about fame or money, i just love fighting and I always thought it was super cool as a kid
> it's more about like challenging myself, I wanna see how far I can go if that makes any sense
> I never really committed  to any goals in my life but I think fighting might be my thing
> For me it's also about vitality I gotta stay in good shape, sleep well and eat good healthy foods to feel better mentally because i used to drink and smoke and it made me feel terrible both physically and mentally. right now im trying to eat as healthy as possible and i drink lots of green tea plus ginger and all that, i started meditating too and i see a huge difference in how i feel especially mentally i just feel so much more relaxed and confident with my current lifestyle. i still have a looooooooong way to go but right now i think im going in the right direction and people here are super nice and helpful, once i save some money i'll definitely sign up for classes and train real hard everyday.




When you say you love fighting what o you mean by that? 

I'm not being nasty at all but to get into anything professionally it a very different mindset imo, 

Yes you are showing enthusiasm and the will to start but as @Buka said the first thing is to get yourself into a gym. take that advice.


----------



## Kaspow

now disabled said:


> When you say you love fighting what o you mean by that?
> 
> I'm not being nasty at all but to get into anything professionally it a very different mindset imo,
> 
> Yes you are showing enthusiasm and the will to start but as @Buka said the first thing is to get yourself into a gym. take that advice.


when I say I love fighting I mean it bro, when I was winning street fights the feeling after was amazing
i always liked action movies even as a kid and the fight scenes always seemed so cool to me 
I enjoy training my mind and body and improving and progressing
there is no huge philosophy behind the words ''i love fighting'' it's just means what it says dude, if you live your life doing something you enjoy then that was a good life you had


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Kaspow said:


> when I say I love fighting I mean it bro, when I was winning street fights the feeling after was amazing
> i always liked action movies even as a kid and the fight scenes always seemed so cool to me
> I enjoy training my mind and body and improving and progressing
> there is no huge philosophy behind the words ''i love fighting'' it's just means what it says dude, if you live your life doing something you enjoy then that was a good life you had


You loved it when you won street fights...are you prepared to lose? Will you be ready when someone comes along who is better than you, that either is teaching your or training alongside you?


----------



## pdg

Kaspow said:


> I'm 5'9 tall and my current weight is 11.7 stone / 74kg / 164 pounds
> I feel like this is my natural weight but what i could do is go down to 11.0 stone / 70 kg / 155 pounds
> I'd probably gain more speed with my punches and kicks and be lighter on my feet
> What do you guys think? I was a skinny guy most of my life so I must be more of a natural lightweight right?



I wouldn't worry about weight, dropping 4kg isn't going to be noticeable especially from a speed perspective.


----------



## Kaspow

kempodisciple said:


> You loved it when you won street fights...are you prepared to lose? Will you be ready when someone comes along who is better than you, that either is teaching your or training alongside you?


i have no ego I'm a pretty chill guy so if I lose it only means the guy was better and he deserved the win
If I'm being taught by someone stronger or training alongside someone stronger it's a win situation for me 
i can learn from them, ask them questions, get inspired and try to become better than them 
i had my *** kicked before it wasn't a big deal to me and when you get your *** kicked in gym that's good because you're challenging yourself in a fight against better fighters
it's all part of progress my man


----------



## now disabled

Kaspow said:


> when I say I love fighting I mean it bro, when I was winning street fights the feeling after was amazing
> i always liked action movies even as a kid and the fight scenes always seemed so cool to me
> I enjoy training my mind and body and improving and progressing
> there is no huge philosophy behind the words ''i love fighting'' it's just means what it says dude, if you live your life doing something you enjoy then that was a good life you had




I kinda thought that was what you were gonna say 

There is a massive difference between scrapping in the street and fighting pro or even semipro and a big big big change in mindset, I would point out to you that if you possibly tell a pro trainer that you like fighting and the street thing he may well turn away as yougo scrapping and well no gym gonna want to touch you as well things do have a tendency to catch up that way and bite ya firmly in the *** !!! 

First of as said join a gym ....second don't go scrapping no more walk away and avoid it...it may give you a buzz young man but you wanna even think about fighting pro then that has gotta change big time and that is part of the discipline of being a pro fighter. Third your wanting to punch and kick etc ...great all part o the mma ufc thing but what happens like right now you might a guy who is not a kicker but a grappler and he gets inside your kicks (and trust me they will) and takes you to ground ? what ya gonna do then? (not being cheeky at all or nasty), As kempo said probably more politely than I will ....what ya gonna do when you meet a trained fighter ora teacher that is trying to teach you? as they will see your gaps very quickly (no matter how much you love fighting) can you take a hit not just a punch or a kick in the street but from a trained fighter? That is all part of the fight game not just giving it out but taking it to and not on the street (that a diff arena) 

If and when you find a gym my advice is train first then see if you can handle the training as it not all the high end fancy stuff. See if you can and do have a ground game as in UFC and MMA your gonna need one lol and be humble at first. It may take awhile to find the right gym and the right people to teach you. Also get yourself a back up plan young man as evenif you make the pro's that will not last forever and you ain't gonna make millions and if you don't make it then you gotta have something to fall back on even if you do make it if you train and learn well maybe in time you could train or teach .... sorry if I'm blunt I am not being nasty in any way and I'm not trying to put you off at all


----------



## now disabled

Kaspow said:


> i have no ego I'm a pretty chill guy so if I lose it only means the guy was better and he deserved the win
> If I'm being taught by someone stronger or training alongside someone stronger it's a win situation for me
> i can learn from them, ask them questions, get inspired and try to become better than them
> i had my *** kicked before it wasn't a big deal to me and when you get your *** kicked in gym that's good because you're challenging yourself in a fight against better fighters
> it's all part of progress my man




Lad it gonna be a long haul before you get in a ring with good fighters that you are and have to accept and training is not all beating *** or getting your *** beat that the street fighter in ya and yo gonna have to lose that attitude fast, The good trainers imo are looking for not just skill but dedication and a willingness to learn and be taught and there are a whole shedload of skills you do not have and that your gonna have to learn from the bottom up ....no short cuts I'm afraid


----------



## Kaspow

now disabled said:


> I kinda thought that was what you were gonna say
> 
> There is a massive difference between scrapping in the street and fighting pro or even semipro and a big big big change in mindset, I would point out to you that if you possibly tell a pro trainer that you like fighting and the street thing he may well turn away as yougo scrapping and well no gym gonna want to touch you as well things do have a tendency to catch up that way and bite ya firmly in the *** !!!
> 
> First of as said join a gym ....second don't go scrapping no more walk away and avoid it...it may give you a buzz young man but you wanna even think about fighting pro then that has gotta change big time and that is part of the discipline of being a pro fighter. Third your wanting to punch and kick etc ...great all part o the mma ufc thing but what happens like right now you might a guy who is not a kicker but a grappler and he gets inside your kicks (and trust me they will) and takes you to ground ? what ya gonna do then? (not being cheeky at all or nasty), As kempo said probably more politely than I will ....what ya gonna do when you meet a trained fighter ora teacher that is trying to teach you? as they will see your gaps very quickly (no matter how much you love fighting) can you take a hit not just a punch or a kick in the street but from a trained fighter? That is all part of the fight game not just giving it out but taking it to and not on the street (that a diff arena)
> 
> If and when you find a gym my advice is train first then see if you can handle the training as it not all the high end fancy stuff. See if you can and do have a ground game as in UFC and MMA your gonna need one lol and be humble at first. It may take awhile to find the right gym and the right people to teach you. Also get yourself a back up plan young man as evenif you make the pro's that will not last forever and you ain't gonna make millions and if you don't make it then you gotta have something to fall back on even if you do make it if you train and learn well maybe in time you could train or teach .... sorry if I'm blunt I am not being nasty in any way and I'm not trying to put you off at all





now disabled said:


> Lad it gonna be a long haul before you get in a ring with good fighters that you are and have to accept and training is not all beating *** or getting your *** beat that the street fighter in ya and yo gonna have to lose that attitude fast, The good trainers imo are looking for not just skill but dedication and a willingness to learn and be taught and there are a whole shedload of skills you do not have and that your gonna have to learn from the bottom up ....no short cuts I'm afraid


thanks for this, makes lots of sense and i get what you're trying to say 
as i said before, i wanna test myself and see how far i can go
i'll definitely have to learn lots of new stuff but ya know i wanna give it a shot because why not 
as long as i'm doing something i like doing then that's fine with me bro


----------



## now disabled

Kaspow said:


> thanks for this, makes lots of sense and i get what you're trying to say
> as i said before, i wanna test myself and see how far i can go
> i'll definitely have to learn lots of new stuff but ya know i wanna give it a shot because why not
> as long as i'm doing something i like doing then that's fine with me bro



Have you ever studied a MA ?


----------



## Kaspow

now disabled said:


> Have you ever studied a MA ?


What's MA? 
also do I jump rope before or after the workout?


----------



## now disabled

Kaspow said:


> What's MA?
> also do I jump rope before or after the workout?



Martial Arts is MA


----------



## Kaspow

now disabled said:


> Martial Arts is MA


I did research on jeet kune do and boxing
it was mostly just watching videos and reading about it


----------



## now disabled

Kaspow said:


> I did research on jeet kune do and boxing
> it was mostly just watching videos and reading about it




Ok ...I'd suggest you as well as watching vids (yes they can be a good source at the right time and if you fully understand what hey are doing and why) go along to a dojo and watch and even take a few lessons then you are on your way


----------



## Kaspow

now disabled said:


> Ok ...I'd suggest you as well as watching vids (yes they can be a good source at the right time and if you fully understand what hey are doing and why) go along to a dojo and watch and even take a few lessons then you are on your way


will do sir, thanks for advice and stuff, really appreciated


----------



## now disabled

Kaspow said:


> I did research on jeet kune do and boxing
> it was mostly just watching videos and reading about it



reason I am saying that is if you go to say a jj or bjj dojo/gym and you don't think after you get a taste of things that ground work etc or grappling is for you then maybe a pure bowing gym might be the thing as if you wanna go into mma/ufc fights then a ground game you gonna have to have ...maube even kickboxing or MT would be an option if you wanna kick and punch but if you go get a taste of the ground game and you don't like then imo the mma/UFC way ain't for you


----------



## Kaspow

now disabled said:


> reason I am saying that is if you go to say a jj or bjj dojo/gym and you don't think after you get a taste of things that ground work etc or grappling is for you then maybe a pure bowing gym might be the thing as if you wanna go into mma/ufc fights then a ground game you gonna have to have ...maube even kickboxing or MT would be an option if you wanna kick and punch but if you go get a taste of the ground game and you don't like then imo the mma/UFC way ain't for you


only time will tell sir


----------



## Tez3

Kaspow said:


> Probably mma, ufc and all that




You have several places to train in Ipswich, but if you want to fight pro you will have to find a gym that will take you to that level, not just to coach you to fight but to ensure you are matched fairly on good promotions. There's one within a reasonable travelling distance for you, Welcome to BKK Fighters! - BKK Fighters . If you can get up to London you can try London Shootfighters, Titan, Fight Clinic, Diesel Gym.

Firstly you need to be properly trained, that means going back to basics, not teaching yourself or following advice online however well meaning, *you need a coach*. As now disabled has said, you need to be dedicated, you need to put a lot into it if you want to fight In MMA. There isn't much money in MMA in the UK so while you can fight pro rules MMA you won't be turning pro for a very long time. You need contacts ( which I have though I'm not going to post at this moment but it's one of the things your coach should have) to get onto the shows that have the notice of the bigger promoters, this means you will have to travel, up to Bradford for one. It will cost you to start and you should be fighting amateur rules first ( some promotions will pay expenses for ammy fights so you shouldn't be too much out of pocket) Certain promoters should be avoided, others reached for such as Cagewarriors. Your best bet is to get yourself basic training and make the effort to get up to a gym like London Shoot  (one of the best in the world) who deal with pro fighters all the time if you are really keen to be a pro fighter.  
MMA training may not be what you think it is, but if you are willing to work hard and make sacrifices then you may get there.


----------



## _Simon_

Hehe I was literally just about to say you should ask Tez3 about the process of getting into MMA event stuff, but she beat me to it hehe


----------



## Kaspow

I jump


Tez3 said:


> You have several places to train in Ipswich, but if you want to fight pro you will have to find a gym that will take you to that level, not just to coach you to fight but to ensure you are matched fairly on good promotions. There's one within a reasonable travelling distance for you, Welcome to BKK Fighters! - BKK Fighters . If you can get up to London you can try London Shootfighters, Titan, Fight Clinic, Diesel Gym.
> 
> Firstly you need to be properly trained, that means going back to basics, not teaching yourself or following advice online however well meaning, *you need a coach*. As now disabled has said, you need to be dedicated, you need to put a lot into it if you want to fight In MMA. There isn't much money in MMA in the UK so while you can fight pro rules MMA you won't be turning pro for a very long time. You need contacts ( which I have though I'm not going to post at this moment but it's one of the things your coach should have) to get onto the shows that have the notice of the bigger promoters, this means you will have to travel, up to Bradford for one. It will cost you to start and you should be fighting amateur rules first ( some promotions will pay expenses for ammy fights so you shouldn't be too much out of pocket) Certain promoters should be avoided, others reached for such as Cagewarriors. Your best bet is to get yourself basic training and make the effort to get up to a gym like London Shoot  (one of the best in the world) who deal with pro fighters all the time if you are really keen to be a pro fighter.
> MMA training may not be what you think it is, but if you are willing to work hard and make sacrifices then you may get there.


very informative, thanks a lot


----------



## marques

Tez3 said:


> You have several places to train in Ipswich, but if you want to fight pro you will have to find a gym that will take you to that level, not just to coach you to fight but to ensure you are matched fairly on good promotions. There's one within a reasonable travelling distance for you, Welcome to BKK Fighters! - BKK Fighters . If you can get up to London you can try London Shootfighters, Titan, Fight Clinic, Diesel Gym.
> 
> Firstly you need to be properly trained, that means going back to basics, not teaching yourself or following advice online however well meaning, *you need a coach*. As now disabled has said, you need to be dedicated, you need to put a lot into it if you want to fight In MMA. There isn't much money in MMA in the UK so while you can fight pro rules MMA you won't be turning pro for a very long time. You need contacts ( which I have though I'm not going to post at this moment but it's one of the things your coach should have) to get onto the shows that have the notice of the bigger promoters, this means you will have to travel, up to Bradford for one. It will cost you to start and you should be fighting amateur rules first ( some promotions will pay expenses for ammy fights so you shouldn't be too much out of pocket) Certain promoters should be avoided, others reached for such as Cagewarriors. Your best bet is to get yourself basic training and make the effort to get up to a gym like London Shoot  (one of the best in the world) who deal with pro fighters all the time if you are really keen to be a pro fighter.
> MMA training may not be what you think it is, but if you are willing to work hard and make sacrifices then you may get there.


So, in your opinion, BKK is better than any option in Ipswich, for MMA? Including at technical level? That one is not far from me. I have passed my prime  so competition is not my thing, but knowing you subscribe something available to me is good news.


----------



## Tez3

marques said:


> So, in your opinion, BKK is better than any option in Ipswitch, for MMA? Including at technical level? That one is not far from me. I have passed my prime  so competition is not my thing, but knowing you subscribe something available to me is good news.




There's good training in Ipswich, MMA and Mixed Martial Arts Classes - Ipswich - United Kingdom, would prob be good for you. I suggested BKK for the OP specifically because they have competition fighters, he needs coaches who are willing to take on people intending to fight though it will be a long road if you don't do martial arts to start with! He could start at this one in Ipswich though as he has no MA experience!
Suffolk already has one MMA fighter who has made it to a UFC fight night card, it took him 6 years though from his fight pro fight. Arnold

For the OP, Avaddon MMA also has pro fighters, one of whom Jamie Powell was chosen to be on TUF until the programme was pulled. Contact 07815088243, 6A Boleness Road,Wisbech, PE13 2RR.


----------



## now disabled

_Simon_ said:


> Hehe I was literally just about to say you should ask Tez3 about the process of getting into MMA event stuff, but she beat me to it hehe




I was way ahead of ya bro lol ...that was my doing lol


----------



## Kaspow

Tez3 said:


> There's good training in Ipswich, MMA and Mixed Martial Arts Classes - Ipswich - United Kingdom, would prob be good for you. I suggested BKK for the OP specifically because they have competition fighters, he needs coaches who are willing to take on people intending to fight though it will be a long road if you don't do martial arts to start with! He could start at this one in Ipswich though as he has no MA experience!
> Suffolk already has one MMA fighter who has made it to a UFC fight night card, it took him 6 years though from his fight pro fight. Arnold
> 
> For the OP, Avaddon MMA also has pro fighters, one of whom Jamie Powell was chosen to be on TUF until the programme was pulled. Contact 07815088243, 6A Boleness Road,Wisbech, PE13 2RR.


ok so I talked to my parents, told them what I wanna be doing and they agreed to pay for the first month of mma classes at blackwell
right now i'm feeling kinda nervous and i'm thinking ''what if i won't be good enough'' 
damn i should be excited not nervous


----------



## now disabled

Kaspow said:


> ok so I talked to my parents, told them what I wanna be doing and they agreed to pay for the first month of mma classes at blackwell
> right now i'm feeling kinda nervous and i'm thinking ''what if i won't be good enough''
> damn i should be excited not nervous




Lad that is part of training ...getting your head in the game ...it normal to be nervous and have those feelings ...but if you wanna make the "show" you need to overcome and adapt and conquer those feelings, See what @Tez3 said ...there a lot more to training that just the physical ....the mental side is every bit as important. 

You are a clean slate totally and approach it as such .....learn from the bottom forget what you already think you know from vids and books .... go in clean and learn .... 

I wish you the best 

Oh and don't get into street fights lad as any serious trainer will show you the door ....they are looking for people that are dedicated and act same not to train you to go scrapping in the street ....and anyway just think you fight in the street you could get cut say on wrist and then your ays of being in the pros are ended period ...keep that in mind ...it shows more maturity and self dicipline to walk away from a fight than to walk into one !!!


----------



## Kaspow

now disabled said:


> Lad that is part of training ...getting your head in the game ...it normal to be nervous and have those feelings ...but if you wanna make the "show" you need to overcome and adapt and conquer those feelings, See what @Tez3 said ...there a lot more to training that just the physical ....the mental side is every bit as important.
> 
> You are a clean slate totally and approach it as such .....learn from the bottom forget what you already think you know from vids and books .... go in clean and learn ....
> 
> I wish you the best
> 
> Oh and don't get into street fights lad as any serious trainer will show you the door ....they are looking for people that are dedicated and act same not to train you to go scrapping in the street ....and anyway just think you fight in the street you could get cut say on wrist and then your ays of being in the pros are ended period ...keep that in mind ...it shows more maturity and self dicipline to walk away from a fight than to walk into one !!!


i'm more level-headed now so i don't fight anyone unless it's absolutely necessary like u know a self defence situation or if i have to protect somebody
thanks for everything, you really made me rethink lots of things haha


----------



## now disabled

Lad I am no trainer or fight guru and never will be in any way but I have been around many young lads that are full of testosterone and fire and the key to making them is .......................get them to realize that yes the spirit and physical side has to be there and it will be given time co-operation and work but first you have to want to learn and have the capacity to take the knocks (I don't mean punches etc) but the times when you get up and think "hell no I can't do this" but you keep going and grit the teeth and get your behind in gear. Fighters are no super humans (be they in a cage or have to fight for real) they are dedicated people who have the guts the determination and the sheer will to get there to the best of their own capabilities and they don't give up and walk away, they do it properly and obey the rules of the "game" 

Hold this to yourself 

Train hard and fight easy


----------



## now disabled

Kaspow said:


> i'm more level-headed now so i don't fight anyone unless it's absolutely necessary like u know a self defence situation or if i have to protect somebody
> thanks for everything, you really made me rethink lots of things haha




Lad I get what you are saying about SD .... however if the crowd you run with get into those situations then you maybe have to reconsider your social circles (sorry but you wanna try and make the pro's) and well think on that,


----------



## Kaspow

now disabled said:


> Lad I get what you are saying about SD .... however if the crowd you run with get into those situations then you maybe have to reconsider your social circles (sorry but you wanna try and make the pro's) and well think on that,


I'll talk to my friends about the situation, I'll tell them that when I'm with them and they start **** I'm not stepping in
the last thing i need at the moment is trouble


----------



## Tez3

Kaspow said:


> ok so I talked to my parents, told them what I wanna be doing and they agreed to pay for the first month of mma classes at blackwell
> right now i'm feeling kinda nervous and i'm thinking ''what if i won't be good enough''
> damn i should be excited not nervous




It will be a good start, I would take the idea of 'not being good enough' out of your head though. start as now disabled said with no preconceptions or ideas, open yourself up to learning everything you can, you are a beginner no one expects you to do things perfectly or understand everything straight away so relax and enjoy yourself, while training is hard it can be enormous fun and you come away with a very legal 'high'. Like a lot of things there will be sessions you find frustrating but these get forgotten when you get it right. You aren't there to fight but to learn. See how you go, relax, work hard and enjoy, put competing to the back of your mind for a while until your coach says you're ready. Good luck.
Feel free to PM in a few months if you still want to compete and I'll see what I can do to help if you don't get it from your coach ( though you'll have to be honest lol and not say you are the greatest thing since sliced bread if you aren't! ) You can also Pm if you need to convince your parents that MMA isn't human cock fighting! ( such a rude expression if you think about it


----------



## _Simon_

Kaspow said:


> ok so I talked to my parents, told them what I wanna be doing and they agreed to pay for the first month of mma classes at blackwell
> right now i'm feeling kinda nervous and i'm thinking ''what if i won't be good enough''
> damn i should be excited not nervous



AWESOME mate, that's great. And for sure it's normal to be nervous like now disabled said, but really I recommend not putting all this excess pressure on yourself, like setting it up that you're going to fight, go pro, be in big events etc etc, that's all not to worry about now.

Focus just on really enjoying it, and see where that leads you. Just get started in training and absorb everything you can. Focus on the feeling of it and enjoying it rather than some overwhelming hypothetical future. Doubts are all part of it, but really, it's more important to train out of pure enjoyment. Let that lead you rather than what you 'think' you should do with this.

Have fun bro, let us know how it goes, am excited for ya, and it's so great to see such enthusiasm


----------



## _Simon_

Tez3 said:


> It will be a good start, I would take the idea of 'not being good enough' out of your head though. start as now disabled said with no preconceptions or ideas, open yourself up to learning everything you can, you are a beginner no one expects you to do things perfectly or understand everything straight away so relax and enjoy yourself, while training is hard it can be enormous fun and you come away with a very legal 'high'. Like a lot of things there will be sessions you find frustrating but these get forgotten when you get it right. You aren't there to fight but to learn. See how you go, relax, work hard and enjoy, put competing to the back of your mind for a while until your coach says you're ready. Good luck.
> Feel free to PM in a few months if you still want to compete and I'll see what I can do to help if you don't get it from your coach ( though you'll have to be honest lol and not say you are the greatest thing since sliced bread if you aren't! ) You can also Pm if you need to convince your parents that MMA isn't human cock fighting! ( such a rude expression if you think about it


Well said Tez3


----------



## now disabled

Kaspow said:


> I'll talk to my friends about the situation, I'll tell them that when I'm with them and they start **** I'm not stepping in
> the last thing i need at the moment is trouble




Yeah ok ....but also be switched on enough to see if things are getting out of hand and walk away before anything kicks off 

Also it might be that when you do start training that any trainer may look at first as he disinterested etc (remember he may well have seen hundreds just like yourself coming through his gym doors ) so you have to prove yourself and get over the first hurdle he/she has set for him/her to start taking you seriously and worth actually spending the long hours and days and weeks nursing and nurturing you along that it will take ....don't get any idea that right of the bat they gonna think you are the next whirlwind etc (they might) jst use the things you were given in the order of precedence ie. Two ears, two eyes , but only one mouth ....they say jump then you jump period prove yourself both physically and mentally young man


----------



## Kaspow

Tez3 said:


> It will be a good start, I would take the idea of 'not being good enough' out of your head though. start as now disabled said with no preconceptions or ideas, open yourself up to learning everything you can, you are a beginner no one expects you to do things perfectly or understand everything straight away so relax and enjoy yourself, while training is hard it can be enormous fun and you come away with a very legal 'high'. Like a lot of things there will be sessions you find frustrating but these get forgotten when you get it right. You aren't there to fight but to learn. See how you go, relax, work hard and enjoy, put competing to the back of your mind for a while until your coach says you're ready. Good luck.
> Feel free to PM in a few months if you still want to compete and I'll see what I can do to help if you don't get it from your coach ( though you'll have to be honest lol and not say you are the greatest thing since sliced bread if you aren't! ) You can also Pm if you need to convince your parents that MMA isn't human cock fighting! ( such a rude expression if you think about it


thanks a lot for everything  
my parents think it's good that I wanna do something with my life and I know I need to relax but it's not that easy


----------



## marques

Kaspow said:


> ok so I talked to my parents, told them what I wanna be doing and they agreed to pay for the first month of mma classes at blackwell
> right now i'm feeling kinda nervous and i'm thinking ''what if i won't be good enough''
> damn i should be excited not nervous


Please don't worry about being good enough in your first training, or first month(s). It is likely to just mess with your training and frustrate you. Remember (or take notes of) your first trainings to evaluate/compare your progress months later. You don't need to be great if you are just starting.

It is good you are going to start soon. But probably it will take years from now to your first amateur regional competition (if any and if you still want it by then). You have time. Use it wisely (or just listen to your coach).


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Kaspow said:


> I'll talk to my friends about the situation, I'll tell them that when I'm with them and they start **** I'm not stepping in
> the last thing i need at the moment is trouble


That's important, coming from someone who had the same conversation a while back. Better to let them know beforehand, than have one of them start **** out of stupidity and get pissed at you for not joining. Some will still be annoyed, and my friends naturally changed after I stopped joining them in stupid stunts, but I'm still friendly with the people that I had that conversation with.


----------



## Tez3

marques said:


> But probably it will take years from now to your first amateur regional competition (if any and if you still want it by then). You have time. Use it wisely (or just listen to your coach).



To an ammy fight it could be as little as six months, competing is in itself a learning experience. If his coach is convinced he can defend himself properly and has enough control not to go overboard he can easily compete within months, the trick though is to stay in the amateur ranks for a while and not be impatient to move up. Amateur fights don't count on your record so you can afford to lose as long as they are against better opponents. MMA in the UK is small as I've said before and friendly, if your opponent gets you in a good move, after the fight ask him about it, most likely he'll show you how it's done ( had to move many fighters off the warm up mats as they were grappling around with the chap they just fought to make way for those who are still to fight.) Watch a lot of fights learning to see them with a judges eye, learn to ref as well, gives you another insight (makes you useful as well lol).


----------



## Kaspow

today I did 8 minutes of skipping , 45 minutes on the bag and im about to go ride the exercise bike for 10km
in the evenings I also do weightlifting, I have a 7.5kg dumbbell and i do
50 reps on shoulders, 40 reps on biceps and 40 reps on  triceps
for abs i do leg raises, around 40 reps
anything I should add to my workout?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Kaspow said:


> today I did 8 minutes of skipping , 45 minutes on the bag and im about to go ride the exercise bike for 10km
> in the evenings I also do weightlifting, I have a 7.5kg dumbbell and i do
> 50 reps on shoulders, 40 reps on biceps and 40 reps on  triceps
> for abs i do leg raises, around 40 reps
> anything I should add to my workout?


You have a rest day built in?


----------



## Kaspow

kempodisciple said:


> You have a rest day built in?


nope, do i need one?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Kaspow said:


> nope, do i need one?


Yup. The rest day is when your muscles repair themselves after you spend all week damaging/tearing them. The rest of your workout I'm not commenting on, since once you start at BKK the coach there should be able to give you better advice, but for now just make sure you have that rest day once a week.


----------



## Kaspow

kempodisciple said:


> Yup. The rest day is when your muscles repair themselves after you spend all week damaging/tearing them. The rest of your workout I'm not commenting on, since once you start at BKK the coach there should be able to give you better advice, but for now just make sure you have that rest day once a week.


alright, noted
thanks


----------



## now disabled

Kaspow said:


> today I did 8 minutes of skipping , 45 minutes on the bag and im about to go ride the exercise bike for 10km
> in the evenings I also do weightlifting, I have a 7.5kg dumbbell and i do
> 50 reps on shoulders, 40 reps on biceps and 40 reps on  triceps
> for abs i do leg raises, around 40 reps
> anything I should add to my workout?



Do cardio that will never go wrong but as kempo says you do need a rest day and to eat properly


----------



## Tez3

now disabled said:


> Do cardio that will never go wrong but as kempo says you do need a rest day and to eat properly




And be thankful you don't come from Norfolk...


----------



## now disabled

Tez3 said:


> And be thankful you don't come from Norfolk...




Lol yeah they all think a mole heap is a huge mountain lol


----------



## Tez3

now disabled said:


> Lol yeah they all think a mole heap is a huge mountain lol



However they can count to 12 with their fingers.


----------



## now disabled

Tez3 said:


> However they can count to 12 with their fingers.




ummm ok I am seriously not thinking on that one at all


----------



## JR 137

now disabled said:


> Yeah ok ....but also be switched on enough to see if things are getting out of hand and walk away before anything kicks off
> 
> Also it might be that when you do start training that any trainer may look at first as he disinterested etc (remember he may well have seen hundreds just like yourself coming through his gym doors ) so you have to prove yourself and get over the first hurdle he/she has set for him/her to start taking you seriously and worth actually spending the long hours and days and weeks nursing and nurturing you along that it will take ....don't get any idea that right of the bat they gonna think you are the next whirlwind etc (they might) jst use the things you were given in the order of precedence ie. Two ears, two eyes , but only one mouth ....they say jump then you jump period prove yourself both physically and mentally young man


This right here.  I’m pretty sure they’ve got quite a few guys coming in all gung-ho about being the next UFC champ and lasting a few days at best.


----------



## Headhunter

pdg said:


> Carry on then.
> 
> When you need a stick to walk before you're 30, don't come crying to me.
> 
> Hey, at least you'll get the parking spaces closest to the shops.


Lol always love it when guys ask for advice then dismiss it when you give it


----------



## Headhunter

Kaspow said:


> Probably mma, ufc and all that


Well I mean you don't even have a striking coach yet let alone a wrestling coach and a jiu jitsu coach or a strength and conditioning. Fighting in the ring is a different world to fighting in the streets. Just look at guys like kimbo slice.


----------



## Headhunter

Kaspow said:


> I did research on jeet kune do and boxing
> it was mostly just watching videos and reading about it


Sorry to say this but watching videos isn't learning martial arts. If you want to be a professional or even a decent amateur you need a real coach


----------



## drop bear

Kaspow said:


> ok so I talked to my parents, told them what I wanna be doing and they agreed to pay for the first month of mma classes at blackwell
> right now i'm feeling kinda nervous and i'm thinking ''what if i won't be good enough''
> damn i should be excited not nervous



Sucking at something is the first step to becoming sorta good at something.


----------



## JR 137

drop bear said:


> Sucking at something is the first step to becoming sorta good at something.


Or even just sucking less at it.


----------



## pdg

drop bear said:


> Sucking at something is the first step to becoming sorta good at something.





JR 137 said:


> Or even just sucking less at it.



Sometimes, you just have to get to not minding sucking at it.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

JR 137 said:


> Or even just sucking less at it.


The tough part is when you get just good enough to realize how much you suck.


----------



## _Simon_

Kaspow said:


> today I did 8 minutes of skipping , 45 minutes on the bag and im about to go ride the exercise bike for 10km
> in the evenings I also do weightlifting, I have a 7.5kg dumbbell and i do
> 50 reps on shoulders, 40 reps on biceps and 40 reps on  triceps
> for abs i do leg raises, around 40 reps
> anything I should add to my workout?



If it's just all round fitness and weighttraining I wouldn't neglect your back muscles. They play a big role in martial arts, so doing exercises for the lats and rhomboids/middle traps and lower back is important. If you only have 7.5kg dumbbells and nothing else, I'd incorporate DB Rows, DB Deadlifts, maybe even wide grip rows too. Exercises where you have to pull your shoulder blades back and down. Also just for balancing things out, working the pulling muscles can help out there. When you spend too much time doing punching and push exercises, your shoulders are going to round forward, shoulders and pecs can get too tight, posture can turn horrible etc, so here's where pulling exercises are valuable.

And also not to only work upper body but lower body too. Quads and hamstrings (deadlifts will cover hamstrings, DB Squats will target the quads more).


----------



## _Simon_

Oh and absolutely 100% resting (having a rest day or a few) is beyond a shadow of a doubt important


----------



## Tez3

Headhunter said:


> Sorry to say this but watching videos isn't learning martial arts. If you want to be a professional or even a decent amateur you need a real coach



Absolutely. Watching videos of fights is useful for fighters but not for learning how to fight.

Even for people who have trained martial arts and want to get into competition need a coach. Fighters should never try to go it alone, they need a team. MMA is much more of a 'team' game than many imagine.


----------



## now disabled

Tez3 said:


> Absolutely. Watching videos of fights is useful for fighters but not for learning how to fight.
> 
> Even for people who have trained martial arts and want to get into competition need a coach. Fighters should never try to go it alone, they need a team. MMA is much more of a 'team' game than many imagine.




I agree watching vids is only a resource. Yes you can pick things up from them imo more a technical thing or possibly a different concept or idea but from the get go nope your more likely to be confused esp if you look at the more technical arts. 

I would assume that any person that is gonna fight in a pro match would if available watch previous fights of the  opponent as would the coaches etc to see if they can pinpoint any obvious weaknesses or conversely strengths. I guess a bit like doing the intel before you go into action.


----------



## Tez3

now disabled said:


> Yes you can pick things up from them imo more a technical thing or possibly a different concept or idea but from the get go nope your more likely to be confused esp if you look at the more technical arts.



It's also useful to watch the refs and see how they 'conduct' the fight, how the promotion likes to announce people so you can plan your entrance lol, and various other bits and pieces, these days judging does tend to be by people who know what they are doing and often you'll see the same judges at different fight nights so have an eye out for how they score. Judges do have preferences on how they like to see a fight going so it's useful to know.

I'd suggest watching a potential opponents fight videos before agreeing to fight though that's really your coach's job, you watch it after they've agreed the fight. As I said before watch fight videos critically, as if you were judging not as just a spectator, it does take the enjoyment out of it a bit but this is part of preparation. You may learn a move or two watching fight videos, but you actually have to know what you are doing (ie have a lot of training under your belt) to take advantage of watching techniques in fights, definitely not for beginners.


----------



## now disabled

Tez3 said:


> It's also useful to watch the refs and see how they 'conduct' the fight, how the promotion likes to announce people so you can plan your entrance lol, and various other bits and pieces, these days judging does tend to be by people who know what they are doing and often you'll see the same judges at different fight nights so have an eye out for how they score. Judges do have preferences on how they like to see a fight going so it's useful to know.
> 
> I'd suggest watching a potential opponents fight videos before agreeing to fight though that's really your coach's job, you watch it after they've agreed the fight. As I said before watch fight videos critically, as if you were judging not as just a spectator, it does take the enjoyment out of it a bit but this is part of preparation. You may learn a move or two watching fight videos, but you actually have to know what you are doing (ie have a lot of training under your belt) to take advantage of watching techniques in fights, definitely not for beginners.




As has been said all the way there is more to being a fighter that just fighting


----------



## Tez3

now disabled said:


> As has been said all the way there is more to being a fighter that just fighting



  Oh yes, there certainly is.


----------



## Kaspow

i got some bag footage today, i'll post it later guys


----------



## Kaspow

it's mostly boxing and a few kicks 
hands still going down, gotta work on that 
footwork is kinda weird but I feel like it's getting better since I started skipping


----------



## Tez3

Get a coach.


----------



## Headhunter

Kaspow said:


> it's mostly boxing and a few kicks
> hands still going down, gotta work on that
> footwork is kinda weird but I feel like it's getting better since I started skipping


Look it's fair enough your working hard but without a coach you'll never be as good as you could. Self training is good if you've already got a base. Like I've been training for over 30 years if I decide to self train I have an idea of what to do as I've had the coaching but you need to get one if you want to fight. I mean if you just want to work out what your doing is fine


----------



## EddieCyrax

Kaspow said:


> it's mostly boxing and a few kicks
> hands still going down, gotta work on that
> footwork is kinda weird but I feel like it's getting better since I started skipping



I believe in an earlier post you mentioned you would like to compete in MMA.  My question is:  What does your ground game look like?  I ask only because your foot work is so poor you will most likely be fighting from the ground more than your feet.  Like others have said, I would seek out a coach and focus on the foot work.  

Else get real good at wrestling or BJJ.


----------



## pdg

Tez3 said:


> Get a coach.



My initial thought was "that's a bit harsh".

Then I realised you wrote "coach" and not "couch"


----------



## EddieCyrax

EddieCyrax said:


> I believe in an earlier post you mentioned you would like to compete in MMA.  My question is:  What does your ground game look like?  I ask only because your foot work is so poor you will most likely be fighting from the ground more than your feet.  Like others have said, I would seek out a coach and focus on the foot work.
> 
> Else get real good at wrestling or BJJ.



You can dislike all you wish..... the fact is your footwork is poor still stands..... especially when you move around and circle.....   most every time you cross that back leg in close range..... you have no idea as you are significantly untrained..... but you will get swept over and over and over again...... just watching this brief vid..... easily saw multiple opportunities to "Sweep the Leg"....   Low hand placement, very poorly executed kicks, major no/no's in the foot work as you move (ie....Feet WAY to close together).......   

I understand you are untrained..... and had the courage to put this vid up.....   this said.... the only way i see you getting better is with a coach..... and seriously if you are thinking about MMA..... you WILL NEED a ground game.


----------



## Tez3

EddieCyrax said:


> You can dislike all you wish..... the fact is your footwork is poor still stands..... especially when you move around and circle.....   most every time you cross that back leg in close range..... you have no idea as you are significantly untrained..... but you will get swept over and over and over again...... just watching this brief vid..... easily saw multiple opportunities to "Sweep the Leg"....   Low hand placement, very poorly executed kicks, major no/no's in the foot work as you move (ie....Feet WAY to close together).......
> 
> I understand you are untrained..... and had the courage to put this vid up.....   this said.... the only way i see you getting better is with a coach..... and seriously if you are thinking about MMA..... you WILL NEED a ground game.




You've done better than me, I saw all that and couldn't be bothered to say so, I just wrote 'get a coach'. Once he goes somewhere to train properly, the instructors are going to have to take the time to 'untrain' the bad habits.
When people come to me and apologise for not knowing anything because they are complete beginners I tell them it's actually the best way to come to a martial arts class and they will progress all the faster. People who have previously trained with a proper instructor are fine though, the very worst is the self taught who can't see why teaching yourself martial arts is just not a good idea.


----------



## Kaspow

forget about all of this guys, sorry I wasted your time 
i won't be getting a coach or anything
I'll just keep doing my thing because I like what I'm doing atm 
peace


----------



## pdg

Kaspow said:


> forget about all of this guys, sorry I wasted your time
> i won't be getting a coach or anything
> I'll just keep doing my thing because I like what I'm doing atm
> peace



Just when it was going so well...

If you enjoy what you're doing and are content for it to be a fun hobby then great, carry on, maybe join a club if you want to expand what you're doing.

I do TKD and kickboxing because I enjoy it, I like what I can do and I like developing it.

If you actually do want to turn pro, a few hours a week alone on a heavy bag and/or hobby level attendance to a club won't get you there.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Kaspow said:


> forget about all of this guys, sorry I wasted your time
> i won't be getting a coach or anything
> I'll just keep doing my thing because I like what I'm doing atm
> peace


You sure? What changed your mind?

Finding a coach and training at a gym can be really rewarding. You get to realize how much you can improve, then see it when you actually do improve. Definitely something worth thinking about, especially since you seem like you've got motivation (I don't believe it magically disappeared).


----------



## Kaspow

kempodisciple said:


> You sure? What changed your mind?
> 
> Finding a coach and training at a gym can be really rewarding. You get to realize how much you can improve, then see it when you actually do improve. Definitely something worth thinking about, especially since you seem like you've got motivation (I don't believe it magically disappeared).


I broke up with my gf today, got high on valium and smoked a pack of cigarettes. I'll probably be drinking again and when I read ''your foot work is so poor you will most likely be fighting from the ground more than your feet. '' it really took my motivation away lmao
U know I was skipping and thinking ''oh i think footwork is getting better'' and then this guy hits me with that comment and I realised my mentality is not good enough to go pro.
I'm 20 years old but I don't feel mature at all, I get angry easily and I enjoy street fights.  I don't want to whine and say I made this decision because of my tough life and how I was brought up because that's just being a b!tch.
Once again thank you all for the help and the nice comments.
Peace


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Kaspow said:


> I broke up with my gf today, got high on valium and smoked a pack of cigarettes. I'll probably be drinking again and when I read ''your foot work is so poor you will most likely be fighting from the ground more than your feet. '' it really took my motivation away lmao
> U know I was skipping and thinking ''oh i think footwork is getting better'' and then this guy hits me with that comment and I realised my mentality is not good enough to go pro.
> I'm 20 years old but I don't feel mature at all, I get angry easily and I enjoy street fights.  I don't want to whine and say I made this decision because of my tough life and how I was brought up because that's just being a b!tch.
> Once again thank you all for the help and the nice comments.
> Peace


To me, you getting angry about it doesn't suggest you can't make it. It means you got some work to do, and in reality you do (watch any UFC event to see how often fights go to the ground).  But if fighting is something that you enjoy, doing it this way can be much better in the long run, and you can get motivation from your goal, rather than the other way around (I know plenty of college-level athletes that stopped smoking because they wanted to get better).


----------



## _Simon_

Kaspow said:


> I broke up with my gf today, got high on valium and smoked a pack of cigarettes. I'll probably be drinking again and when I read ''your foot work is so poor you will most likely be fighting from the ground more than your feet. '' it really took my motivation away lmao
> U know I was skipping and thinking ''oh i think footwork is getting better'' and then this guy hits me with that comment and I realised my mentality is not good enough to go pro.
> I'm 20 years old but I don't feel mature at all, I get angry easily and I enjoy street fights.  I don't want to whine and say I made this decision because of my tough life and how I was brought up because that's just being a b!tch.
> Once again thank you all for the help and the nice comments.
> Peace



Sorry to hear that mate, that's never an easy thing. Hope you're okay, we all have our moments too so this isn't the end of anything. Just a minor setback so you can learn from this.

People will comment from all sorts of angles on forums, the best approach is to take it in the way that helps you grow, improve and become a better person. Of course some will purposely be snarky to bring you down, but that's no reason to give up completely. He's not responsible for how you feel. I know that may be disheartening, but you've improved in a few areas already, and will moreso when you train with a coach. I personally have seen improvement in your footwork in the videos, and we all have things we can improve on.

Like I said earlier, I wouldn't set up and be overwhelmed by a big hypothetical future, train because you ENJOY training, and see where THAT takes you. Let the fire and heart of your training guide you, you don't have to necessarily become pro. Just follow your heart, and train out of sheer enjoyment.

That's what gets you to improve and THAT'S what is truly fulfilling.


----------



## EddieCyrax

Kaspow said:


> I broke up with my gf today, got high on valium and smoked a pack of cigarettes. I'll probably be drinking again and when I read ''your foot work is so poor you will most likely be fighting from the ground more than your feet. '' it really took my motivation away lmao
> U know I was skipping and thinking ''oh i think footwork is getting better'' and then this guy hits me with that comment and I realised my mentality is not good enough to go pro.
> I'm 20 years old but I don't feel mature at all, I get angry easily and I enjoy street fights.  I don't want to whine and say I made this decision because of my tough life and how I was brought up because that's just being a b!tch.
> Once again thank you all for the help and the nice comments.
> Peace



I see a lot of guys start self training and thinking they have or can acquire skills.  They have a rude awakening when the actually get in a gym.  I see this even more with BJJ. 

Martial Arts is one of the most humbling activities you could ever get involved in.  There is always something to learn and the more you train the more you realize how much you dont know.  I have learned something from every training partner I have ever had.

I gave you my thoughts based on your comment of wanting to do some MMA in the future.  You simply can not gain the technique or experience on your own.  If for no other reason that you have no one to provide real resistance.  A heavy bag is great but to quote an old movie "it doesnt punch back".   

I clearly do not have the experience that MANY on this board poses, but I like the others see significant holes within your technique and movement.  From what I have seen over the years is it takes a minimum of 3-4 years of dedicated training in both a stand-up and ground art to be skilled enough to get in the cage.  And yes, I SAID MINIMUM.

I never said you could not work to obtain this.  I said.....seek out a coach and stop trying to do this yourself if you truly want to compete. 

Even chatting on this board to the extremely talented people on here will not be enough, and like Tez many wont give you much to any assistance in relationship to training for a few reasons, 1) You are too raw to coach off the internet, 2) they are willing to share their knowledge but not completely become your personal coach or instructor 

I never told you to quit.  I just gave you some tough love..... hopefully it will save you a beat down in the ring should you attempt this unprepared....


----------



## Martial D

Kaspow said:


> I broke up with my gf today, got high on valium and smoked a pack of cigarettes. I'll probably be drinking again and when I read ''your foot work is so poor you will most likely be fighting from the ground more than your feet. '' it really took my motivation away lmao
> U know I was skipping and thinking ''oh i think footwork is getting better'' and then this guy hits me with that comment and I realised my mentality is not good enough to go pro.
> I'm 20 years old but I don't feel mature at all, I get angry easily and I enjoy street fights.  I don't want to whine and say I made this decision because of my tough life and how I was brought up because that's just being a b!tch.
> Once again thank you all for the help and the nice comments.
> Peace


Just go train somewhere. Don't worry about what people here or anywhere say YET. You are untrained, and have a desire to be a fighter/martial artist. This is a skill that requires training. If you have doubts about this, just train for a short time, and ask yourself if you could have taught yourself what you learned in that short time. If the answer is no, keep training! And it will be.


----------



## Tez3

Kaspow said:


> I broke up with my gf today, got high on valium and smoked a pack of cigarettes. I'll probably be drinking again and when I read ''your foot work is so poor you will most likely be fighting from the ground more than your feet. '' it really took my motivation away lmao
> U know I was skipping and thinking ''oh i think footwork is getting better'' and then this guy hits me with that comment and I realised my mentality is not good enough to go pro.
> I'm 20 years old but I don't feel mature at all, I get angry easily and I enjoy street fights.  I don't want to whine and say I made this decision because of my tough life and how I was brought up because that's just being a b!tch.
> Once again thank you all for the help and the nice comments.
> Peace




Okay, tomorrow is another day, start again. Have a think about training yourself, you wouldn't train yourself to be a barber/dentist/gymnast/jockey, the critique you received is fair but instead of being downhearted and defeatist, think instead 'I'll show you' and come back after training with an instructor to show us how much you've improved.

I'm curious to know how you get high on Valium, I had it once before an op and I fell asleep! I also didn't realise Ipswich had so many street fights! Street fights aren't actually much fun, get into the cage after training for a fight and face your opponent that's a high and is fun. Winning is even more fun but even losing after the initial disappointment wears off is fun, you've done something many others won't/can't do, got in and faced your fears, faced and opponent, you come out feeling you just want to shout 'YES!!!'

I suspect you may just disappear, don't, stay, join in on the other threads, go to the gym and get taught by an instructor, don't make me find out who you are and drag you into the gym, trust me you'd be very embarrassed but you will train! Why would I do that, because I'm pretty sure you can be a fighter, you just need a shove in the right direction. Old martial arts saying...… get knocked down 7 times, get up 8. Get up and take those first steps to a gym, trust me, you won't regret it.


----------



## Kaspow

just talked to the coach over the phone, i will be having my first kickboxing class at ipswich knights kickboxing tomorrow morning 9:30am to 10:30am
thanks tez...


----------



## pdg

Kaspow said:


> just talked to the coach over the phone, i will be having my first kickboxing class tomorrow morning 9:30am to 10:30am
> thanks tez...



9:30am???

I've barely finished my third coffee by then...


----------



## Headhunter

Kaspow said:


> I broke up with my gf today, got high on valium and smoked a pack of cigarettes. I'll probably be drinking again and when I read ''your foot work is so poor you will most likely be fighting from the ground more than your feet. '' it really took my motivation away lmao
> U know I was skipping and thinking ''oh i think footwork is getting better'' and then this guy hits me with that comment and I realised my mentality is not good enough to go pro.
> I'm 20 years old but I don't feel mature at all, I get angry easily and I enjoy street fights.  I don't want to whine and say I made this decision because of my tough life and how I was brought up because that's just being a b!tch.
> Once again thank you all for the help and the nice comments.
> Peace


If you want to keep doing your thing then go for it. There's nothing wrong with what your doing at least your exercising. But honestly skipping won't do much for your footwork. Skipping makes you light on your toes sure but that's just one part of footwork. You've got to make sure you stay in a good stance and don't cross your feet as well you've got make sure you cut good angles. This is stuff a coach will tell you. You're 20 that's still very young you need to find some direction but street fighting is stupid. Fights may make you seem cool when you're at school but in adult life you get into a lot fights people won't want to know you especially employers. The only people who'll want to know you is the police. Maybe if you get a coach train and maybe have a few amateur fights that'll give you better things to do than fight with some losers in the streets


----------



## Kaspow

Headhunter said:


> If you want to keep doing your thing then go for it. There's nothing wrong with what your doing at least your exercising. But honestly skipping won't do much for your footwork. Skipping makes you light on your toes sure but that's just one part of footwork. You've got to make sure you stay in a good stance and don't cross your feet as well you've got make sure you cut good angles. This is stuff a coach will tell you. You're 20 that's still very young you need to find some direction but street fighting is stupid. Fights may make you seem cool when you're at school but in adult life you get into a lot fights people won't want to know you especially employers. The only people who'll want to know you is the police. Maybe if you get a coach train and maybe have a few amateur fights that'll give you better things to do than fight with some losers in the streets





Kaspow said:


> just talked to the coach over the phone, i will be having my first kickboxing class at ipswich knights kickboxing tomorrow morning 9:30am to 10:30am
> thanks tez...


----------



## Tez3

Kaspow said:


> just talked to the coach over the phone, i will be having my first kickboxing class at ipswich knights kickboxing tomorrow morning 9:30am to 10:30am
> thanks tez...




Enjoy it!


----------



## _Simon_

Kaspow said:


> just talked to the coach over the phone, i will be having my first kickboxing class at ipswich knights kickboxing tomorrow morning 9:30am to 10:30am
> thanks tez...


That's freakin' awesome dude, have fun, and please let us know how it goes


----------



## Kaspow

_Simon_ said:


> That's freakin' awesome dude, have fun, and please let us know how it goes


will do sir


----------



## Kaspow

ok so it was great, i loved it 
the coach seemed nice he's pretty chill but can get very serious at the same time
there were only like 2 guys around my age and the rest was just kids lmao 
my stamina is bad, the coach told me to start running and i waited until everyone else left and asked him if there is anything else i could do in my free time besides running and he said skipping so i'll do that
I thanked him, I shook his hand and I said I'll definitely be back


----------



## _Simon_

Kaspow said:


> ok so it was great, i loved it
> the coach seemed nice he's pretty chill but can get very serious at the same time
> there were only like 2 guys around my age and the rest was just kids lmao
> my stamina is bad, the coach told me to start running and i waited until everyone else left and asked him if there is anything else i could do in my free time besides running and he said skipping so i'll do that
> I thanked him, I shook his hand and I said I'll definitely be back



That's really great to hear man, knew you'd love it! Keep at it, everything will improve over time including stamina, pace yourself with it all, and enjoy the journey. Keen to hear your progress


----------



## Kaspow

_Simon_ said:


> That's really great to hear man, knew you'd love it! Keep at it, everything will improve over time including stamina, pace yourself with it all, and enjoy the journey. Keen to hear your progress


thanks bro


----------



## Kaspow

CLASSES:
Monday: 18:00 - 19:00 KICKBOXING
Tuesday: 18:00 - 19:00 BOXING
Wednesday: 18:00 - 19:00 KICKBOXING
Thursday: 18:00 - 19:00 BOXING
Friday: CARDIO
Saturday: 9:30 - 10:30 KICKBOXING
SUNDAY REST DAY
that's how every week is gonna look like for me , now I just need to find a job


----------



## marques

Kaspow said:


> CLASSES:
> Monday: 18:00 - 19:00 KICKBOXING
> Tuesday: 18:00 - 19:00 BOXING
> Wednesday: 18:00 - 19:00 KICKBOXING
> Thursday: 18:00 - 19:00 BOXING
> Friday: CARDIO
> Saturday: 9:30 - 10:30 KICKBOXING
> SUNDAY REST DAY
> that's how every week is gonna look like for me , now I just need to find a job


At first, I would say it is too much to start. It may exhaust your energy and your enthusiasm.

On the other hand, perhaps it is all right and you should do as much as you can, while you can. I would like to train (more) and it is being a challenge for many reasons. So, go on.


----------



## Kaspow

marques said:


> At first, I would say it is too much to start. It may exhaust your energy and your enthusiasm.
> 
> On the other hand, perhaps it is all right and you should do as much as you can, while you can. I would like to train (more) and it is being a challenge for many reasons. So, go on.


I don't think I'll lose the motivation because after the class i was absolutely knackered but knowing that my technique got better after only one class it just felt great and I want to be back in that gym as soon as possible. I also took a cold bath when I got home and I don't think I'll be doing that again


----------



## Tez3

Kaspow said:


> ok so it was great, i loved it
> the coach seemed nice he's pretty chill but can get very serious at the same time
> there were only like 2 guys around my age and the rest was just kids lmao
> my stamina is bad, the coach told me to start running and i waited until everyone else left and asked him if there is anything else i could do in my free time besides running and he said skipping so i'll do that
> I thanked him, I shook his hand and I said I'll definitely be back




I was sorely tempted to drop in as I was down that way this weekend ( my daughter lives in Newmarket) but thought I wouldn't scare you. Well done you, great start, I'm sure you will get where you want, I wouldn't do the cold bath thing either though!


----------



## Kaspow

Tez3 said:


> I was sorely tempted to drop in as I was down that way this weekend ( my daughter lives in Newmarket) but thought I wouldn't scare you. Well done you, great start, I'm sure you will get where you want, I wouldn't do the cold bath thing either though!


cold bath was terrible never doing it again 
my stamina is terrible so there's not much to see yet


----------



## Kaspow

coach said my jabs and kicks are looking really good
me and him we did 4 rounds on kicking pad he seemed very impressed


----------



## Kaspow

I ran 3 miles this morning and after I ran back home I felt like throwing up
coach said ''Kasper, you gotta start running, start with 1 mile a day''
I should've listened, 3 miles is definitely too much for me atm i had to stop twice to catch my breath


----------



## Lifetime student

How about a video now that you've started training


----------



## Kaspow

Lifetime student said:


> How about a video now that you've started training


there are no classes tomorrow so I'll make one


----------



## Martial D

Kaspow said:


> coach said my jabs and kicks are looking really good
> me and him we did 4 rounds on kicking pad he seemed very impressed



So, have you learned anything you can honestly say you couldn't have taught yourself yet?


----------



## Kaspow

Martial D said:


> So, have you learned anything you can honestly say you couldn't have taught yourself yet?


no, but it's definitely faster and easier to learn stuff with a coach


----------



## Kaspow

I talked to the coach he said I should only run tomorrow, no bag or anything. also my shoulders feel so fked so I'll upload the video next week


----------



## now disabled

Kaspow said:


> cold bath was terrible never doing it again
> my stamina is terrible so there's not much to see yet




ummm cold bath lol eh hmmmmmm ok nope down that well sorta but it was in Norway and jeez I know why brass monkeys look so sad in cold weather lol


----------



## now disabled

Lifetime student said:


> How about a video now that you've started training




Don't do a vid just yet lad wait until you really are further on ...just my opinion tho


----------



## now disabled

Tez3 said:


> I was sorely tempted to drop in as I was down that way this weekend ( my daughter lives in Newmarket) but thought I wouldn't scare you. Well done you, great start, I'm sure you will get where you want, I wouldn't do the cold bath thing either though!




No I would think if you dropped in when he was in a cold bath it might well have scared him lol esp if he thought you were getting in too lol


----------



## Headhunter

Kaspow said:


> I don't think I'll lose the motivation because after the class i was absolutely knackered but knowing that my technique got better after only one class it just felt great and I want to be back in that gym as soon as possible. I also took a cold bath when I got home and I don't think I'll be doing that again


Yeah sure but that's one class. There's a difference between feeling good after one class and doing it week in week out


----------



## drop bear

Headhunter said:


> Yeah sure but that's one class. There's a difference between feeling good after one class and doing it week in week out



Yeah it is called discipline.


----------



## JR 137

Headhunter said:


> Yeah sure but that's one class. There's a difference between feeling good after one class and doing it week in week out


And doing it week in and week out for years. Some people can sustain that for a few months then fade out.


----------



## Tez3

now disabled said:


> ummm cold bath lol eh hmmmmmm ok nope down that well sorta but it was in Norway and jeez I know why brass monkeys look so sad in cold weather lol


----------



## _Simon_

Headhunter said:


> Yeah sure but that's one class. There's a difference between feeling good after one class and doing it week in week out





drop bear said:


> Yeah it is called discipline.


I know for me I couldn't currently handle 6 days a week of that sort of training. It really depends on the person. Discipline is great, but I know plenty of people who have burned themselves out with that level of training and little recovery. Of course it depends how hard they go in the kickboxing classes. Although my days of late have been 3 days karate and 3 days weight training, but it was a nice mix . Now I've scaled it down due to it being too much actually!


----------



## Headhunter

_Simon_ said:


> I know for me I couldn't currently handle 6 days a week of that sort of training. It really depends on the person. Discipline is great, but I know plenty of people who have burned themselves out with that level of training and little recovery. Of course it depends how hard they go in the kickboxing classes. Although my days of late have been 3 days karate and 3 days weight training, but it was a nice mix . Now I've scaled it down due to it being too much actually!


Exactly discipline is one thing real life is another. Hey if I was out of work I'd happily train every day and have done so when I have been unemployed but you simply can't train as much when your working. Sometimes you work late and can't get to training sometimes you're far to tired. That's life there's not much more to it than that


----------



## Kaspow

I haven't missed a single class yet, my body is getting used to all the pain lmao
had 11 classes already, lots of progress done and my stamina is getting better
I run every morning and I actually enjoy it


----------



## Kaspow

would you guys recommend caffeine pills?


----------



## now disabled

Kaspow said:


> would you guys recommend caffeine pills?



No 

why you want to take them?  I maybe wrong but in some circles if you get tested then, you might get booted out!!!

Do you feel you are lacking something ? if so look to your nutrition as opposed to a pill. Oh and please please please do not get lured into the world of if you take this stuff it will make you bigger and stronger. That young man will just screw you up big time (and I ain't talking bout caffine pills ok.) Don't get on that slippery slope, just don't


----------



## Kaspow

now disabled said:


> No
> 
> why you want to take them?  I maybe wrong but in some circles if you get tested then, you might get booted out!!!
> 
> Do you feel you are lacking something ? if so look to your nutrition as opposed to a pill. Oh and please please please do not get lured into the world of if you take this stuff it will make you bigger and stronger. That young man will just screw you up big time (and I ain't talking bout caffine pills ok.) Don't get on that slippery slope, just don't


i just heard they can boost performance


----------



## Tez3

Kaspow said:


> would you guys recommend caffeine pills?



Absolutely not.


It can cause anxiety, tremors, insomnia and irritability, the withdrawal symptoms can be bad. It can also give you high blood pressure and lead to heart disease. 
If you can't do it without stimulants and supplements then you aren't working hard enough.


----------



## _Simon_

Kaspow said:


> would you guys recommend caffeine pills?


Nah I don't recommend them, what the other guys said. I mean, I'm big on coffee, but made sure to not become dependent on it and drink it out of enjoyment. Caffeine pills can have side effects if overdone and relied upon.

I'd suggest creatine monohydrate as a supplement to take, probably one of the most widely studied, with just an insane amount of benefits. Great for energy production and performance, muscle mass accretion, not addictive etc.

But in general I'm more of a fan of optimising your diet, and getting plenty of water in.


----------



## Kaspow

ok i am not getting caffeine pills 


_Simon_ said:


> Nah I don't recommend them, what the other guys said. I mean, I'm big on coffee, but made sure to not become dependent on it and drink it out of enjoyment. Caffeine pills can have side effects if overdone and relied upon.
> 
> I'd suggest creatine monohydrate as a supplement to take, probably one of the most widely studied, with just an insane amount of benefits. Great for energy production and performance, muscle mass accretion, not addictive etc.
> 
> But in general I'm more of a fan of optimising your diet, and getting plenty of water in.


i could give creatine a try, i eat healthy foods only but I keep losing weight for some reason, i don't feel like forcing myself to eat more
when i started this thread i was at 164 pounds
now I am at 153 pounds


----------



## JR 137

Tez3 said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> 
> It can cause anxiety, tremors, insomnia and irritability, the withdrawal symptoms can be bad. It can also give you high blood pressure and lead to heart disease.
> If you can't do it without stimulants and supplements then you aren't working hard enough.


Or you’re overdoing it and not getting enough rest and recovery time.


----------



## pdg

Kaspow said:


> i eat healthy foods only but I keep losing weight for some reason, i don't feel like forcing myself to eat more
> when i started this thread i was at 164 pounds
> now I am at 153 pounds



That's pretty much to be expected.

You weren't exactly chubby in your first video, but there would've been an amount of fat laid down.

Now you've started more exercise (running, bagwork, training) you'll be burning some of that fat off.

You'll be growing some more muscle mass too, but fat burns quicker than muscle grows - so a dip in weight soon after starting a new (harder) cardio regime is to be expected.

As I've stated a few times, don't worry about weight - feel and tone is more important (unless you're aiming for a weight class, but that's a different conversation).

As your muscle catches up with what you're doing you'll gain weight - but you might go over where you started, which wouldn't be the time to cut...

If you're not feeling excessively tired or looking gaunt, and you find each run/session that bit easier than last week, then you're on the right track imo.


----------



## JR 137

Kaspow said:


> ok i am not getting caffeine pills
> 
> i could give creatine a try, i eat healthy foods only but I keep losing weight for some reason, i don't feel like forcing myself to eat more
> when i started this thread i was at 164 pounds
> now I am at 153 pounds


Proper nutrition, hydration, and rest and recovery are just as important as any of the physical training. Losing weight when you start isn’t unheard of. If you keep losing it and aren’t gaining any muscle and/or strength, then it could become an issue. I wouldn’t worry about it too much at this point.


----------



## Kaspow

ok, thanks guys


----------



## _Simon_

Kaspow said:


> ok i am not getting caffeine pills
> 
> i could give creatine a try, i eat healthy foods only but I keep losing weight for some reason, i don't feel like forcing myself to eat more
> when i started this thread i was at 164 pounds
> now I am at 153 pounds


Yeah I'd focus on quality food, plenty of water and good quality rest and sleep. Creatine/supplements maybe down the track. And I'm naturally skinny and lose weight very easily so have to eat quite a bit to maintain and gain muscle, but am used to eating alot now hehe


----------



## drop bear

Kaspow said:


> would you guys recommend caffeine pills?



No.

And if you want to fight. You wa t to be lighter anyway generally.


----------



## JR 137

Headhunter said:


> Exactly discipline is one thing real life is another. Hey if I was out of work I'd happily train every day and have done so when I have been unemployed but you simply can't train as much when your working. Sometimes you work late and can't get to training sometimes you're far to tired. That's life there's not much more to it than that


Then add family obligations on top of that, and you get what I’ve got - struggling to make it to the dojo twice a week. I’ve got my two nights into a pretty good routine, but stuff comes up every now and then.

Balance, Daniel-san.


----------



## Kaspow

lots of kicking with Johnny today


----------



## Kaspow

great news guys, I get to spar next week


----------



## _Simon_

Kaspow said:


> great news guys, I get to spar next week


Awesome! Have fun, can't wait to hear how it goes


----------



## Kaspow

some boxing and some bad kicks lmao


----------



## Headhunter

Kaspow said:


> lots of kicking with Johnny today


You got to tuck that thumb in buddy or you'll lose it


----------



## Martial D

Kaspow said:


> some boxing and some bad kicks lmao



Your boxing has improved a lot. You're  shifting your weight when you throw now, better hip rotation, feet move when hands move. There is some elusive head movement now, and your positioning and distance is better.

You still need to tighten up your hooks, and your kicking game still needs work; but that **** doesn't happen overnight.


----------



## EddieCyrax

Kaspow said:


> some boxing and some bad kicks lmao



Noticeable improvement.

Footwork very much improved.

Keep working.....


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Kaspow said:


> some boxing and some bad kicks lmao


This shows the difference that actual coaching makes. Huge improvement from your first video, especially for such a short time frame.  Keep it up.


----------



## drop bear

Kaspow said:


> some boxing and some bad kicks lmao



After you have finished punching go either left or right  don't go back to that same position you started.


----------



## _Simon_

Kaspow said:


> some boxing and some bad kicks lmao


Yeah agreed, definite improvement mate! Great work, and awesome to see that progress


----------



## FriedRice

Headhunter said:


> You got to tuck that thumb in buddy or you'll lose it



Wrong. You don't tuck your thumb in static/staging position, this is what noobs do. It should be relaxed like he is in the picture.


----------



## Kaspow

_Simon_ said:


> Yeah agreed, definite improvement mate! Great work, and awesome to see that progress





drop bear said:


> After you have finished punching go either left or right  don't go back to that same position you started.





Tony Dismukes said:


> This shows the difference that actual coaching makes. Huge improvement from your first video, especially for such a short time frame.  Keep it up.





EddieCyrax said:


> Noticeable improvement.
> 
> Footwork very much improved.
> 
> Keep working.....





Martial D said:


> Your boxing has improved a lot. You're  shifting your weight when you throw now, better hip rotation, feet move when hands move. There is some elusive head movement now, and your positioning and distance is better.
> 
> You still need to tighten up your hooks, and your kicking game still needs work; but that **** doesn't happen overnight.


thanks y'all, i'll keep working hard
i have my first sparring today


----------



## FriedRice

Kaspow said:


> thanks y'all, i'll keep working hard
> i have my first sparring today



You should def. video that. We want to see plus you can look back on it as your 1st sparring session...esp. if you become a bigtime fighter or something.


----------



## Kaspow

FriedRice said:


> You should def. video that. We want to see plus you can look back on it as your 1st sparring session...esp. if you become a bigtime fighter or something.


I'll give someone my phone and ask them to record it for me


----------



## Kaspow

there was no sparring today, everyone just did bag work 
coach said i'll get to spar thursday


----------



## Buka

Great improvement bro. That was fun to watch, keep working!

Question - Do you have a left hook in your repertoire?


----------



## Kaspow

Buka said:


> Great improvement bro. That was fun to watch, keep working!
> 
> Question - Do you have a left hook in your repertoire?


thanks a lot dude
I used a left hook at 0:33 and 1:10 in the vid


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Kaspow said:


> there was no sparring today, everyone just did bag work
> coach said i'll get to spar thursday


Wait till you spar. If the guy you spar against is any good, that's the point where you realize just how much you have to work, and how helpful the bagwork is.

In my old dojo, and when I trained friends, the first sparring session would always be 1.5 minute rounds, where their goal is to get a 'clean' strike on me. Ton of fun (for me )


----------



## Kaspow

kempodisciple said:


> Wait till you spar. If the guy you spar against is any good, that's the point where you realize just how much you have to work, and how helpful the bagwork is.
> 
> In my old dojo, and when I trained friends, the first sparring session would always be 1.5 minute rounds, where their goal is to get a 'clean' strike on me. Ton of fun (for me )


i don't wanna spar someone weaker than me, i want a challenge dude
i really want to win even if it's just sparring, and if i lose i'll just work harder because i'd be very upset with myself haha


----------



## Kaspow

There was nobody I could spar with today, coach apologised and said it's his fault
kinda sucks because i was super excited for it but coach said next week i get to spar 100%


----------



## Martial D

Kaspow said:


> i don't wanna spar someone weaker than me, i want a challenge dude
> i really want to win even if it's just sparring, and if i lose i'll just work harder because i'd be very upset with myself haha


No no no no no no no


.....no!

You don't WIN or LOSE at sparring.

You LEARN while sparring.


----------



## Kaspow

Martial D said:


> No no no no no no no
> 
> 
> .....no!
> 
> You don't WIN or LOSE at sparring.
> 
> You LEARN while sparring.


ok i will learn but i will also try to be better than the guy i'm just that type of person u know


----------



## Headhunter

Kaspow said:


> ok i will learn but i will also try to be better than the guy i'm just that type of person u know


Well then that's a very dangerous attitude. Sparring isn't about winning or losing its about learning and getting better. If you're just trying to win you'll be playing it safe and using basics because you'll scared of losing instead of trying new things which may not work but better to try them there than in a real fight. Honestly if you're sparring with someone who has experience you probably will "lose" but so what? What do you actually lose? Nothing but what you gain is knowledge and experience that's what sparring is for


----------



## Martial D

Kaspow said:


> ok i will learn but i will also try to be better than the guy i'm just that type of person u know


Primarily sparring is for sharpening timing and distance, but overall you should be focussing on all the technical things you have learned(how to not get hit) rather than landing more hits on the other guy.

The most important thing is to not break your sparring partner!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Kaspow said:


> ok i will learn but i will also try to be better than the guy i'm just that type of person u know


Honestly, I think everyone does that to a point. It's tough to spar without trying to 'win'. My solution is to change what the win conditions are, or to view it as just something for fun. 

For instance, my win conditions for a sparring match may simply be getting a specific hook-hook combo, or be able to throw a kick and follow it up before they react. Or prevent low-round kicks from messing up my flow. If I need a 'win' to strive for.

There are also people, where I know we're pretty much equal in ability, or there's a significant difference, and with them I just try to have fun with it. Taking away the idea of 'will I win' (which you can do in sparring but not a fight), changes the game in a way I can't really describe until you experience it yourself.


----------



## Kaspow

Headhunter said:


> Well then that's a very dangerous attitude. Sparring isn't about winning or losing its about learning and getting better. If you're just trying to win you'll be playing it safe and using basics because you'll scared of losing instead of trying new things which may not work but better to try them there than in a real fight. Honestly if you're sparring with someone who has experience you probably will "lose" but so what? What do you actually lose? Nothing but what you gain is knowledge and experience that's what sparring is for





Martial D said:


> Primarily sparring is for sharpening timing and distance, but overall you should be focussing on all the technical things you have learned(how to not get hit) rather than landing more hits on the other guy.
> 
> The most important thing is to not break your sparring partner!


obviously i won't think of sparing as an actual fight
im just very competitive u know


----------



## Martial D

Kaspow said:


> obviously i won't think of sparing as an actual fight
> im just very competitive u know


Think of it this way;

If you're competitive, you will want to be the best you possibly can.

To be the best you can, you need to best utilize the tools at your disposal.

To best utilize sparring, which is one of your most useful and powerful training tools, you will need a correct and technical mindset.

Sometimes you want to let him hit you. Sometimes you'll want to shell up. Sometimes you'll want to drop your hands and work on only head movement. Sometimes you'll focus on where you're feet are, and how to get certain angles, how best to defend from there. Sometimes you'll just be reading the other guy for tells.

If your goal is always just to hit the other guy, you lose out on all that, and a lot more too.


----------



## Kaspow

Martial D said:


> Think of it this way;
> 
> If you're competitive, you will want to be the best you possibly can.
> 
> To be the best you can, you need to best utilize the tools at your disposal.
> 
> To best utilize sparring, which is one of your most useful and powerful training tools, you will need a correct and technical mindset.
> 
> Sometimes you want to let him hit you. Sometimes you'll want to shell up. Sometimes you'll want to drop your hands and work on only head movement. Sometimes you'll focus on where you're feet are, and how to get certain angles, how best to defend from there. Sometimes you'll just be reading the other guy for tells.
> 
> If your goal is always just to hit the other guy, you lose out on all that, and a lot more too.


i don't want to just hit the guy, i want to learn but i just don't wanna look bad during the sparring u know
im very competitive but i always listen to the coach and i learn new things every week


----------



## Martial D

Kaspow said:


> i don't want to just hit the guy, i want to learn but i just don't wanna look bad during the sparring u know
> im very competitive but i always listen to the coach and i learn new things every week


Ya, I get it, and that's good. If you have no drive to win, how can you be a winner right? 

Really though, don't worry about getting schooled the first few times if it goes that way. You should be hoping you do, really. If you are able to keep up to his experienced guys that doesn't bode well for the quality of training you are receiving.


----------



## Headhunter

Kaspow said:


> i don't want to just hit the guy, i want to learn but i just don't wanna look bad during the sparring u know
> im very competitive but i always listen to the coach and i learn new things every week


Sorry to say this but you will look bad I guarantee it. Everyone looks bad the first time they spar it's just how it goes. Sparring is completely different to hitting pads you will look bad but so has pretty much everyone. No one will care if you do good or not. No one leaves training then says the next day hey remember you got your butt kicked a few days ago. That may happen in movies but not real life whether you do well or not no one will be bothered it's training that's all.


----------



## Buka

Just go have fun. And it gets to be more fun the more you do it.


----------



## FriedRice

Kaspow said:


> ok i will learn but i will also try to be better than the guy i'm just that type of person u know



Always spar to WIN (unless it's vs. a child or something).  Just as long as you abide by the rules....ie. maintain the agreed upon  power level.

If you're winning easily, then start taking big *** risks, trying out Matrix moves and such to see if you can get away with them w/o getting hit......because you don't want to keep hitting the guy who's getting dominated too many times (even at light power level) as he may quit the gym = less training partners.

Sparring should always be a competition. There are always pecking orders of every gym (even the wimpy ones), despite what people try to tell you. Pretty much everyone keeps score. They know who can beat them and who they can beat and how many times it's happened (unless it's domination, and they lost count)...especially in BJJ.

Dudes in that gym have already sized you up and thinking in their head whether or not they're able to beat you. This is how **** always work and I don't care how many cute posters you see  being put up of:  "Leave all Egos at the Door".


----------



## Martial D

FriedRice said:


> Always spar to WIN (unless it's vs. a child or something).  Just as long as you abide by the rules....ie. maintain the agreed upon  power level.
> 
> If you're winning easily, then start taking big *** risks, trying out Matrix moves and such to see if you can get away with them w/o getting hit......because you don't want to keep hitting the guy who's getting dominated too many times (even at light power level) as he may quit the gym = less training partners.
> 
> Sparring should always be a competition. There are always pecking orders of every gym (even the wimpy ones), despite what people try to tell you. Pretty much everyone keeps score. They know who can beat them and who they can beat and how many times it's happened (unless it's domination, and they lost count)...especially in BJJ.
> 
> Dudes in that gym have already sized you up and thinking in their head whether or not they're able to beat you. This is how **** always work and I don't care how many cute posters you see  being put up of:  "Leave all Egos at the Door".


This is not true at all in my experience. Any of it.


----------



## FriedRice

Martial D said:


> This is not true at all in my experience. Any of it.



Rarely anybody admits it. I'm one of the realest, that's all


----------



## Martial D

FriedRice said:


> Rarely anybody admits it. I'm one of the realest, that's all


No..I believe you believe that. We refer to people like that as 'meatheads', and we have a process to weed them out.


----------



## Buka

Kaspow said:


> thanks a lot dude
> I used a left hook at 0:33 and 1:10 in the vid



Nah, not really. I meant more in a classic left hook way. Have someone teach you a good left hook from boxing if you can.

This kind of stuff.. I think it would fit well with the way you are punching lately.


----------



## FriedRice

Martial D said:


> No..I believe you believe that. We refer to people like that as 'meatheads', and we have a process to weed them out.



Haha, no need to be mean. Some of us meatheads can back it up though, so that would prob. be your main problem.


----------



## Martial D

FriedRice said:


> Haha, no need to be mean. Some of us meatheads can back it up though, so that would prob. be your main problem.


I didn't mean to insinuate you're a meathead. Honestly though it's rare that the sort of guy that tries to win training gets very technical. Mindset is everything.


----------



## Kaspow

Buka said:


> Nah, not really. I meant more in a classic left hook way. Have someone teach you a good left hook from boxing if you can.
> 
> This kind of stuff.. I think it would fit well with the way you are punching lately.


thanks for the vids i'll make sure to watch them all
tomorrow i'll ask my coach to teach me how to throw a good left hook


----------



## FriedRice

Kaspow said:


> some boxing and some bad kicks lmao



1:33   IMO, if you're going to throw right hooks, you should be much closer or squared up to the bag.....Mike Tyson does this with his right hook to the body then head...and real close.  Otherwise you're training yourself to throw it from way out, which is very easy to see and you'll get caught first....as you'll be wide open; and it's almost like a trashy haymaker. Haymakers do work, but should be sparingly thrown. 

At the distance at 1:33, you should be throwing an overhand right instead....because you will drop your head down a level to avoid a counter coming in.


----------



## Kaspow

FriedRice said:


> 1:33   IMO, if you're going to throw right hooks, you should be much closer or squared up to the bag.....Mike Tyson does this with his right hook to the body then head...and real close.  Otherwise you're training yourself to throw it from way out, which is very easy to see and you'll get caught first....as you'll be wide open; and it's almost like a trashy haymaker. Haymakers do work, but should be sparingly thrown.
> 
> At the distance at 1:33, you should be throwing an overhand right instead....because you will drop your head down a level to avoid a counter coming in.


I'll keep this in mind, thanks dude


----------



## FriedRice

Martial D said:


> I didn't mean to insinuate you're a meathead. Honestly though it's rare that the sort of guy that tries to win training gets very technical. Mindset is everything.



If it's standup striking at light power, then I'm hitting fast, moving a lot, trying to land more and not get hit. This is a competition and it's very technical. I'm not trying to hurt someone physically, maybe just their pride. 

In BJJ, then it would really suck to get tapped out by a lower belt. I don't know of any one who'd say otherwise and really mean it....unless they've been out for a year or have injuries, etc.  It is def. a competition in BJJ where you usually go at 80-100% power & intensity with there being a clear victory every time there's a tap.


----------



## dvcochran

Kaspow said:


> would you guys recommend caffeine pills?


Definitely not.


----------



## Kaspow

I'm at 149 pounds rn, i lost a lot of weight damn


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Kaspow said:


> I'm at 149 pounds rn, i lost a lot of weight damn


The weight youve lost is weight that you probably want to lose. If its a concern, add lifting in to your schedule. There are also certain weight-lifting exersises that are better for fighting than others (ask your coach or one of us can probably link you to some youtube videos)


----------



## Martial D

Kaspow said:


> I'm at 149 pounds rn, i lost a lot of weight damn


We'll have you ready for Holloway in no time.


----------



## Kaspow

kempodisciple said:


> The weight youve lost is weight that you probably want to lose. If its a concern, add lifting in to your schedule. There are also certain weight-lifting exersises that are better for fighting than others (ask your coach or one of us can probably link you to some youtube videos)





Martial D said:


> We'll have you ready for Holloway in no time.


I'm a lot faster with my punches now, I actually like my current weight, I feel a lot quicker and stronger


----------



## Kaspow

also getting my medical card done this week
coach said he will let me fight if i want to


----------



## dvcochran

Kaspow said:


> I'm at 149 pounds rn, i lost a lot of weight damn


Have you tried adding calories, protein, & creatine? A quality diet is most important but these should help you add weight. They are good starts. Do you have a nutritionist?


----------



## Kaspow

dvcochran said:


> Have you tried adding calories, protein, & creatine? A quality diet is most important but these should help you add weight. They are good starts. Do you have a nutritionist?


I eat very healthy, lots of healthy fats, protein, veggies, fruits and I even drink fish oil and green tea 
I'm not even hungry during the day I always eat whenever I feel like it but I keep losing weight
and no I don't have a nutritionist, that would probably cost and I'm broke af so I do my own research on diets and foods and stuff
I don't starve myself I eat good I just don't eat enough calories to keep the weight and I really don't feel like forcing myself to eat more, I hate being full lmao
maybe creatine would be good but is it worth it to buy that stuff??


----------



## dvcochran

Kaspow said:


> I eat very healthy, lots of healthy fats, protein, veggies, fruits and I even drink fish oil and green tea
> I'm not even hungry during the day I always eat whenever I feel like it but I keep losing weight
> and no I don't have a nutritionist, that would probably cost and I'm broke af so I do my own research on diets and foods and stuff
> I don't starve myself I eat good I just don't eat enough calories to keep the weight and I really don't feel like forcing myself to eat more, I hate being full lmao
> maybe creatine would be good but is it worth it to buy that stuff??


If you are losing weight from heavy exercise creatine may be a good counter. It shouldn't hurt to buy one of the giant tubs and give it a try.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Kaspow said:


> I eat very healthy, lots of healthy fats, protein, veggies, fruits and I even drink fish oil and green tea
> I'm not even hungry during the day I always eat whenever I feel like it but I keep losing weight
> and no I don't have a nutritionist, that would probably cost and I'm broke af so I do my own research on diets and foods and stuff
> I don't starve myself I eat good I just don't eat enough calories to keep the weight and I really don't feel like forcing myself to eat more, I hate being full lmao
> maybe creatine would be good but is it worth it to buy that stuff??


Dont worry about the nutritionist haha, of youre healthy and dont have major concerns no reasson to spend the money


----------



## Kaspow

first sparring went pretty good, I landed a lot of punches and i moved a lot but at the end of third round i wanted to throw a jab to the guys stomach but it landed on his balls so we had to stop the fight
i apologised like 30 times and he said its ok but i think he was annoyed at me still... im just dumb af 
second sparring I sparred with a guy that's like 6'2 and i'm only 5'9 and he just beat my *** lmao i was already knackered and i didn't breathe well because i was nervous af
after i got out of the ring some guys saw how nervous i am and they told me i did really good for first time sparring but i felt like such a loser and a b!tch after losing to the second guy
i can't say i was satisfied with today, actually it was the opposite but i won't give up i'll keep training hard
this week im just super depressed because of family and gf stuff so i think that really affected the way i sparred like i wasn't as confident as i was a week ago 
the guy that beat me said i did really good but i think he was lying to make me feel better... meh...
everybody saw how nervous and stressed i was i just feel so weak right now, things are a little fked right now but i'll be okay


----------



## Martial D

Kaspow said:


> first sparring went pretty good, I landed a lot of punches and i moved a lot but at the end of third round i wanted to throw a jab to the guys stomach but it landed on his balls so we had to stop the fight
> i apologised like 30 times and he said its ok but i think he was annoyed at me still... im just dumb af
> second sparring I sparred with a guy that's like 6'2 and i'm only 5'9 and he just beat my *** lmao i was already knackered and i didn't breathe well because i was nervous af
> after i got out of the ring some guys saw how nervous i am and they told me i did really good for first time sparring but i felt like such a loser and a b!tch after losing to the second guy
> i can't say i was satisfied with today, actually it was the opposite but i won't give up i'll keep training hard
> this week im just super depressed because of family and gf stuff so i think that really affected the way i sparred like i wasn't as confident as i was a week ago
> the guy that beat me said i did really good but i think he was lying to make me feel better... meh...
> everybody saw how nervous and stressed i was i just feel so weak right now, things are a little fked right now but i'll be okay



Hang in there.

Think of it this way;

Once you've been training there for say, 1 year, would you expect to be better than a guy that's been there 1 week?

If a guy that has been training a week can beat you after a year, that means you aren't improving. If you aren't improving, the training isn't good.

Therefore, getting your noob *** handed to you on the regs by experienced guys is what you should expect if the training is good.

Don't worry, eventually you're not the noob.


----------



## Kaspow

Martial D said:


> Hang in there.
> 
> Think of it this way;
> 
> Once you've been training there for say, 1 year, would you expect to be better than a guy that's been there 1 week?
> 
> If a guy that has been training a week can beat you after a year, that means you aren't improving. If you aren't improving, the training isn't good.
> 
> Therefore, getting your noob *** handed to you on the regs by experienced guys is what you should expect if the training is good.
> 
> Don't worry, eventually you're not the noob.


 thanks brother, you're right


----------



## Headhunter

Kaspow said:


> first sparring went pretty good, I landed a lot of punches and i moved a lot but at the end of third round i wanted to throw a jab to the guys stomach but it landed on his balls so we had to stop the fight
> i apologised like 30 times and he said its ok but i think he was annoyed at me still... im just dumb af
> second sparring I sparred with a guy that's like 6'2 and i'm only 5'9 and he just beat my *** lmao i was already knackered and i didn't breathe well because i was nervous af
> after i got out of the ring some guys saw how nervous i am and they told me i did really good for first time sparring but i felt like such a loser and a b!tch after losing to the second guy
> i can't say i was satisfied with today, actually it was the opposite but i won't give up i'll keep training hard
> this week im just super depressed because of family and gf stuff so i think that really affected the way i sparred like i wasn't as confident as i was a week ago
> the guy that beat me said i did really good but i think he was lying to make me feel better... meh...
> everybody saw how nervous and stressed i was i just feel so weak right now, things are a little fked right now but i'll be okay


You don't need to make excuses for getting beaten. You sparred you took a beating it happens to everyone it's nothing new. That's the problem when you see sparring as something competitive you've now taken it as if you've lost something instead of thinking you've gained something which you have done you've seen your weaknesses and you can choose to act on them or not. It's your first time sparring you were never to beat everyone in the gym. Also I guarantee no one else is even thinking about the fact you got beat right now. Frankly people don't spend their Time thinking about how other guys did at sparring there's far more important things in life to worry about. I guarantee next class no ones even going to think twice about it including the sparring partner


----------



## Kaspow

Headhunter said:


> You don't need to make excuses for getting beaten. You sparred you took a beating it happens to everyone it's nothing new. That's the problem when you see sparring as something competitive you've now taken it as if you've lost something instead of thinking you've gained something which you have done you've seen your weaknesses and you can choose to act on them or not. It's your first time sparring you were never to beat everyone in the gym. Also I guarantee no one else is even thinking about the fact you got beat right now. Frankly people don't spend their Time thinking about how other guys did at sparring there's far more important things in life to worry about. I guarantee next class no ones even going to think twice about it including the sparring partner


thanks a lot man, reading this made me feel better


----------



## Headhunter

Kaspow said:


> thanks a lot man, reading this made me feel better


We all think we're the centre of other people's thoughts. I'm guilty of it worrying about stuff like that other people are annoyed or upset over something you did when in fact they've not given it q single thought. At the end of the sparring is just sparring it's not a big deal it's just a training tool. No different to pad work. People like to big up sparring like its some super big thing that's so important....it's not sparring is there to learn skills, work your cardio and ring craft. It's not a fight it's not a match or a competition there are no winners or losers. The coach doesn't care who wins you don't get anything like a belt or grade etc for beating someone. You don't need to take sparring so seriously I never have I've never gone hard in sparring because it's pointless I've taken it easy in sparring sometimes not because of fear or anything but simply because I don't need to wreck someone and go 100% power just to make myself feel good for my own ego. 

Just relax take it easy forget the idea of winning and losing think of learning. If you have a kick you want to get better at. Prioritise using that kick. Yeah you may take a few more shots because your choosing to use a weaker weapon but after that you'll have better experience using that kick. Or if you just want to practice your hands just don't throw any kicks at all. Again you may take a few shots because of it but you'll have more experience punching at the end


----------



## Kaspow

Headhunter said:


> We all think we're the centre of other people's thoughts. I'm guilty of it worrying about stuff like that other people are annoyed or upset over something you did when in fact they've not given it q single thought. At the end of the sparring is just sparring it's not a big deal it's just a training tool. No different to pad work. People like to big up sparring like its some super big thing that's so important....it's not sparring is there to learn skills, work your cardio and ring craft. It's not a fight it's not a match or a competition there are no winners or losers. The coach doesn't care who wins you don't get anything like a belt or grade etc for beating someone. You don't need to take sparring so seriously I never have I've never gone hard in sparring because it's pointless I've taken it easy in sparring sometimes not because of fear or anything but simply because I don't need to wreck someone and go 100% power just to make myself feel good for my own ego.
> 
> Just relax take it easy forget the idea of winning and losing think of learning. If you have a kick you want to get better at. Prioritise using that kick. Yeah you may take a few more shots because your choosing to use a weaker weapon but after that you'll have better experience using that kick. Or if you just want to practice your hands just don't throw any kicks at all. Again you may take a few shots because of it but you'll have more experience punching at the end


dude you're so right, thanks again


----------



## _Simon_

Kaspow said:


> first sparring went pretty good, I landed a lot of punches and i moved a lot but at the end of third round i wanted to throw a jab to the guys stomach but it landed on his balls so we had to stop the fight
> i apologised like 30 times and he said its ok but i think he was annoyed at me still... im just dumb af
> second sparring I sparred with a guy that's like 6'2 and i'm only 5'9 and he just beat my *** lmao i was already knackered and i didn't breathe well because i was nervous af
> after i got out of the ring some guys saw how nervous i am and they told me i did really good for first time sparring but i felt like such a loser and a b!tch after losing to the second guy
> i can't say i was satisfied with today, actually it was the opposite but i won't give up i'll keep training hard
> this week im just super depressed because of family and gf stuff so i think that really affected the way i sparred like i wasn't as confident as i was a week ago
> the guy that beat me said i did really good but i think he was lying to make me feel better... meh...
> everybody saw how nervous and stressed i was i just feel so weak right now, things are a little fked right now but i'll be okay



Bro... WELL DONE. Seriously, that's awesome you had your first go at sparring. And yeah, it was your very FIRST time, I'm sure you did absolutely fine.

And yeah exactly what the other guys said, treat it just as a tool. I know you have a bit of competitiveness and that's fine, but I'd suggest trying to view sparring from a different viewpoint and simply as a tool to learn. The fact that the second guy 'beat' you didn't really mean he beat you, but he showed you just how good you can be down the track, and gave you an opportunity to see what you can learn and how to develop your sparring. Ain't about winning and losing .

You aren't a loser, OR a b!tch. Sparring will bring up all sorts of thoughts and evaluating/judging yourself, but it's just coming from you. I'm sure you did much better than you give yourself credit for!

And as for that first fight, that deeeefinitely happens hehe, don't feel bad. In one of our fight nights awhile ago I accidentally kicked one of our instructors there two or three times in the one round, I felt so darn bad, especially cos it happened more than once!! It just happens and I'm much more careful and controlled now [emoji1787].

Well done, be proud of your efforts [emoji106]


----------



## Kaspow

_Simon_ said:


> Bro... WELL DONE. Seriously, that's awesome you had your first go at sparring. And yeah, it was your very FIRST time, I'm sure you did absolutely fine.
> 
> And yeah exactly what the other guys said, treat it just as a tool. I know you have a bit of competitiveness and that's fine, but I'd suggest trying to view sparring from a different viewpoint and simply as a tool to learn. The fact that the second guy 'beat' you didn't really mean he beat you, but he showed you just how good you can be down the track, and gave you an opportunity to see what you can learn and how to develop your sparring. Ain't about winning and losing .
> 
> You aren't a loser, OR a b!tch. Sparring will bring up all sorts of thoughts and evaluating/judging yourself, but it's just coming from you. I'm sure you did much better than you give yourself credit for!
> 
> And as for that first fight, that deeeefinitely happens hehe, don't feel bad. In one of our fight nights awhile ago I accidentally kicked one of our instructors there two or three times in the one round, I felt so darn bad, especially cos it happened more than once!! It just happens and I'm much more careful and controlled now [emoji1787].
> 
> Well done, be proud of your efforts [emoji106]


thanks brother


----------



## EddieCyrax

Kaspow said:


> first sparring went pretty good, I landed a lot of punches and i moved a lot but at the end of third round i wanted to throw a jab to the guys stomach but it landed on his balls so we had to stop the fight
> i apologised like 30 times and he said its ok but i think he was annoyed at me still... im just dumb af
> second sparring I sparred with a guy that's like 6'2 and i'm only 5'9 and he just beat my *** lmao i was already knackered and i didn't breathe well because i was nervous af
> after i got out of the ring some guys saw how nervous i am and they told me i did really good for first time sparring but i felt like such a loser and a b!tch after losing to the second guy
> i can't say i was satisfied with today, actually it was the opposite but i won't give up i'll keep training hard
> this week im just super depressed because of family and gf stuff so i think that really affected the way i sparred like i wasn't as confident as i was a week ago
> the guy that beat me said i did really good but i think he was lying to make me feel better... meh...
> everybody saw how nervous and stressed i was i just feel so weak right now, things are a little fked right now but i'll be okay




All part of the game.  This will not be the first time you are over classed by an opponent.  MA is extremely humbling.  There will always be someone better.  Take sparring as learning.   Where did you get hit and why.  Was you guard broken down by your opponent, were you baited into something (most likely yes), how was your breathing, how was your footwork, etc........

As an example.... in BJJ at the end of every class we roll/spar..... afterwards we all get back together and discuss where we got stuck or submitted.  We discuss options for improvement.  

All good.  I am sure you did great...... remember you are only a monthish in....

Keep training.... Keep having fun....


----------



## Kaspow

EddieCyrax said:


> All part of the game.  This will not be the first time you are over classed by an opponent.  MA is extremely humbling.  There will always be someone better.  Take sparring as learning.   Where did you get hit and why.  Was you guard broken down by your opponent, were you baited into something (most likely yes), how was your breathing, how was your footwork, etc........
> 
> As an example.... in BJJ at the end of every class we roll/spar..... afterwards we all get back together and discuss where we got stuck or submitted.  We discuss options for improvement.
> 
> All good.  I am sure you did great...... remember you are only a monthish in....
> 
> Keep training.... Keep having fun....


thanks


----------



## FriedRice

If as a new guy, w/no training and you can beat up intermediates to advanced students on your first day of sparring, then that gym probably sucks ***.  You losing = signs that this is a good gym.


----------



## Yokozuna514

Even experienced people can lose matches from time to time.  That is the beauty of sparring with a non-compliant opponent, anything can happen on any given day but the more ring/tatami/training floor experience you have the more you will get used to the contact and how to deal with the nervousness of stepping up to someone who is not trying to be your friend.

As someone said before, stay humble, but keep your eyes up and most importantly keep at it.  You will start to feel more comfortable with it the more opportunities you have but hitting and being hit takes awhile to get used to if you do not have a fighting background.


----------



## Kaspow

FriedRice said:


> If as a new guy, w/no training and you can beat up intermediates to advanced students on your first day of sparring, then that gym probably sucks ***.  You losing = signs that this is a good gym.


i found out today that the guy i lost to trains boxing for 8 years


----------



## FriedRice

Yokazuna514 said:


> Even experienced people can lose matches from time to time.  That is the beauty of sparring with a non-compliant opponent, anything can happen on any given day but the more ring/tatami/training floor experience you have the more you will get used to the contact and how to deal with the nervousness of stepping up to someone who is not trying to be your friend.



Maybe against experienced women, old men or really weak & wimpy dudes that have been training a while but  haven't improved much. Or if the new guy is much bigger, then possibly.  But it's still embarrassing.

Someone who's intermediate in our gym is about 1.5 - 2 years of training and probably fought at least 1 ring fight. That guy, ain't losing to a Noob his size or even a little bigger, unless the Noob lied about his experience/training. I should be able to beat any Noob my size with just 1 hand throwing only jabs and they can go full power with all strikes.


----------



## FriedRice

Kaspow said:


> i found out today that the guy i lost to trains boxing for 8 years



You could be a prodigy, who knows. Looking at your video, it's pretty impressive based on what you said in terms of no training to your current amount of training. I know that I was never that good when I started Mai Thai, and that was with a sporadic background in TDK choppin'.


----------



## Yokozuna514

FriedRice said:


> Maybe against experienced women, old men or really weak & wimpy dudes that have been training a while but  haven't improved much. Or if the new guy is much bigger, then possibly.  But it's still embarrassing.
> 
> Someone who's intermediate in our gym is about 1.5 - 2 years of training and probably fought at least 1 ring fight. That guy, ain't losing to a Noob his size or even a little bigger, unless the Noob lied about his experience/training. I should be able to beat any Noob my size with just 1 hand throwing only jabs and they can go full power with all strikes.


All things created equally, you are right.  However it has been my experience that anyone CAN lose a match because of a number of reasons all of which do not necessarily have to do with experience level (eg:  illness, poor hydration on the day, injury......etc.).  Anyone I coach, I am sure you would do the same, I tell them not to 'fight' the belt, the rep, the record, but fight the man.   He is only a man, not a God.  Do not make him into one or you will surely lose.  

But ya, all things created equally, I would love to see you work on a noob with just jabs.  I appreciate the level of skill that would take and they should too.


----------



## FriedRice

Yokazuna514 said:


> All things created equally, you are right.  However it has been my experience that anyone CAN lose a match because of a number of reasons all of which do not necessarily have to do with experience level (eg:  illness, poor hydration on the day, injury......etc.).  Anyone I coach, I am sure you would do the same, I tell them not to 'fight' the belt, the rep, the record, but fight the man.   He is only a man, not a God.  Do not make him into one or you will surely lose.



LOL, if you're going to throw all of that in just to make your point, then it's quite frivolous. Hell, if I snuck up on Mike Tyson, after he just got KTFO by Buster Douglas, then went on a cocaine + booze binge for 72 hours straight....and I waited for the moment he tries to wake up to take a massive pee....hell, I may have a great chance....but what does that prove?  



> But ya, all things created equally, I would love to see you work on a noob with just jabs.  I appreciate the level of skill that would take and they should too.



It's pretty easy and I have a lot of videos...but I'm too shy to post them.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

FriedRice said:


> LOL, if you're going to throw all of that in just to make your point, then it's quite frivolous. Hell, if I snuck up on Mike Tyson, after he just got KTFO by Buster Douglas, then went on a cocaine + booze binge for 72 hours straight....and I waited for the moment he tries to wake up to take a massive pee....hell, I may have a great chance....but what does that prove?  ...."not to 'fight' the belt, the rep, the record, but fight the man..."...at that right, exact, moment in time....and then go into hiding after that?
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty easy and I have a lot of videos...but I'm too shy to post them.


Not sure if this is where hes going with it, but if you focus on the reputation, and go in a fight expecting to lose, thats whats going to happen. Obviously i cant beat mike tyson, but if i fought the local bigshot, my attotude going in could have a big impact on the match


----------



## FriedRice

kempodisciple said:


> Not sure if this is where hes going with it, but if you focus on the reputation, and go in a fight expecting to lose, thats whats going to happen. Obviously i cant beat mike tyson, but if i fought the local bigshot, my attotude going in could have a big impact on the match



What you're saying would make sense based on what he said, and I would agree that this should be the attitude in this case.

But I think Yokazuna514 was referencing my comment of a brand new, Noob vs. an Intermediate....of say, 1.5-2 years training.....where I said that the Intermediate should not be losing to him...otherwise, that Intermediate and/or his gym, probably sucks.


----------



## Yokozuna514

FriedRice said:


> What you're saying would make sense based on what he said, and I would agree that this should be the attitude in this case.
> 
> But I think Yokazuna514 was referencing my comment of a brand new, Noob vs. an Intermediate....of say, 1.5-2 years training.....where I said that the Intermediate should not be losing to him...otherwise, that Intermediate and/or his gym, probably sucks.


Yes, a bit of both, TBH.  I never want to step into the ring/tatami/training floor too confident (always be humble and do not take anything for granted) or too frightened of the opponent (ie:  always good to train scared like maybe the other guy is doing more work than I am).  

Noobs generally would not stand a chance against a seasoned competitor but depending on the size of the combatants, anyone could get a lucky shot in and turn the lights out.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

FriedRice said:


> What you're saying would make sense based on what he said, and I would agree that this should be the attitude in this case.
> 
> But I think Yokazuna514 was referencing my comment of a brand new, Noob vs. an Intermediate....of say, 1.5-2 years training.....where I said that the Intermediate should not be losing to him...otherwise, that Intermediate and/or his gym, probably sucks.


Missed that post-that part I agree with. If someone with 2 years experience can't beat someone with 6 weeks, barring some sort of unexpected injury or a huge difference in fitness, then there's a problem.


----------



## FriedRice

Yokazuna514 said:


> Yes, a bit of both, TBH.  I never want to step into the ring/tatami/training floor too confident (always be humble and do not take anything for granted) or too frightened of the opponent (ie:  always good to train scared like maybe the other guy is doing more work than I am).



For me, I've programmed myself to have a blank, loose, relaxed feeling and state of mind....like I don't care if I get KTFO and just accept what happens. In a playful state, I fight the best.



> Noobs generally would not stand a chance against a seasoned competitor but depending on the size of the combatants, anyone could get a lucky shot in and turn the lights out.



True, there's that puncher's chance. I've been hit hard by Noobs before, because I was playing around too much. Quite a few of them lie about their experience though....saying they had no training. Also dudes with street fighting experience, that helps and can beat our weakest Intermediates, esp. the women.


----------



## Yokozuna514

FriedRice said:


> For me, I've programmed myself to have a blank, loose, relaxed feeling and state of mind....like I don't care if I get KTFO and just accept what happens. In a playful state, I fight the best.
> 
> 
> 
> True, there's that puncher's chance. I've been hit hard by Noobs before, because I was playing around too much. Quite a few of them lie about their experience though....saying they had no training. Also dudes with street fighting experience, that helps and can beat our weakest Intermediates, esp. the women.


Osu, that is one of the best state of minds to have when sparring (playful).  When you love what you are doing, you will never work a day in your life.  

LOL, ya, not everyone is forthcoming with all their training.  Some street fighters can use some tricks to improve their chances to score hits but that game is pretty much over after you catch wind that this guy has a little more too him than he has let on.


----------



## Buka

Kaspow said:


> first sparring went pretty good, I landed a lot of punches and i moved a lot but at the end of third round i wanted to throw a jab to the guys stomach but it landed on his balls so we had to stop the fight
> i apologised like 30 times and he said its ok but i think he was annoyed at me still... im just dumb af
> second sparring I sparred with a guy that's like 6'2 and i'm only 5'9 and he just beat my *** lmao i was already knackered and i didn't breathe well because i was nervous af
> after i got out of the ring some guys saw how nervous i am and they told me i did really good for first time sparring but i felt like such a loser and a b!tch after losing to the second guy
> i can't say i was satisfied with today, actually it was the opposite but i won't give up i'll keep training hard
> this week im just super depressed because of family and gf stuff so i think that really affected the way i sparred like i wasn't as confident as i was a week ago
> the guy that beat me said i did really good but i think he was lying to make me feel better... meh...
> everybody saw how nervous and stressed i was i just feel so weak right now, things are a little fked right now but i'll be okay



Hope your family issues resolve, bro. And I'm glad you're enjoying the sparring process.

I'd stay away from jabs to the midsection, though. You can get your head knocked off that way until you get a little more seasoned.


----------



## FriedRice

Buka said:


> I'd stay away from jabs to the midsection, though. You can get your head knocked off that way until you get a little more seasoned.



No, that's his best shot against someone who's much better. A Noob can rarely hit me in the head because of head movement, but my body can't dodge that fast and it's a surprise hit. If a Noob hits me 10x, 5-7 of them are usually jabs and like 1 cross to the body. When I go up against someone much better than me, cheap jabs to the body that causes little damage, are the ones that land  the most; and to also setup for something.

You can get your head knocked off any time you throw any other punch, because there's now an opening in your guard and that hand is committed to an attack. The key to body punches is to drop a level to punch then come right back up.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Buka said:


> Hope your family issues resolve, bro. And I'm glad you're enjoying the sparring process.
> 
> I'd stay away from jabs to the midsection, though. You can get your head knocked off that way until you get a little more seasoned.





FriedRice said:


> No, that's his best shot against someone who's much better. A Noob can rarely hit me in the head because of head movement, but my body can't dodge that fast and it's a surprise hit. If a Noob hits me 10x, 5-7 of them are usually jabs and like 1 cross to the body. When I go up against someone much better than me, cheap jabs to the body that causes little damage, are the ones that land  the most; and to also setup for something.
> 
> You can get your head knocked off any time you throw any other punch, because there's now an opening in your guard and that hand is committed to an attack. The key to body punches is to drop a level to punch then come right back up.



Jabs to the body can be seriously damaging. I used to headhunt a bit, my old kickboxing instructor had me go a round with him and only did shots to the body. I don't think I'd ever had one round beat me up that badly before.


----------



## FriedRice

kempodisciple said:


> Jabs to the body can be seriously damaging. I used to headhunt a bit, my old kickboxing instructor had me go a round with him and only did shots to the body. I don't think I'd ever had one round beat me up that badly before.



I rarely, if ever, got hurt nor affected by jabs to the body by someone my size. Nor have I hurt anyone my size & strength with them. It's only what they're setting up that's dangerous.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

FriedRice said:


> I rarely, if ever, got hurt nor affected by jabs to the body by someone my size. Nor have I hurt anyone my size & strength with them. It's only what they're setting up that's dangerous.


For reference, I'm about 130 pounds, normally the smallest person by size and weight in any of my classes. That may be the difference. But 3 minutes of full strength body shots was not something I want to ever repeat.


----------



## FriedRice

kempodisciple said:


> For reference, I'm about 130 pounds, normally the smallest person by size and weight in any of my classes. That may be the difference. But 3 minutes of full strength body shots was not something I want to ever repeat.



Ok, that was someone really good and much better than you that's jacking you up with body jabs. He's only doing that because he didn't want to KO you with head shots. I'm sure someone who's much, much better than me can do the same with such body jabs. 

But my point was, the much lesser skilled will most likely, only land body jabs the most and will not do much damage vs. someone much, much better. I mean I'm sure I can hurt some new guy or a female with a bunch of body jabs at full power, but they're not going to hurt me with the few that they land.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

FriedRice said:


> Ok, that was someone really good and much better than you that's jacking you up with body jabs. He's only doing that because he didn't want to KO you with head shots. I'm sure someone who's much, much better than me can do the same with such body jabs.
> 
> But my point was, the much lesser skilled will most likely, only land body jabs the most and will not do much damage vs. someone much, much better. I mean I'm sure I can hurt some new guy or a female with a bunch of body jabs at full power, but they're not going to hurt me with the few that they land.


Yup. Like i said it was my instructor, intentionally trying to teach me not to head hunt. Each time i went for his head he would slip, parry or out time me so i got hit and he didnt. But youre right, he was (probably still is) leagues better than me.


----------



## drop bear

Kaspow said:


> first sparring went pretty good, I landed a lot of punches and i moved a lot but at the end of third round i wanted to throw a jab to the guys stomach but it landed on his balls so we had to stop the fight
> i apologised like 30 times and he said its ok but i think he was annoyed at me still... im just dumb af
> second sparring I sparred with a guy that's like 6'2 and i'm only 5'9 and he just beat my *** lmao i was already knackered and i didn't breathe well because i was nervous af
> after i got out of the ring some guys saw how nervous i am and they told me i did really good for first time sparring but i felt like such a loser and a b!tch after losing to the second guy
> i can't say i was satisfied with today, actually it was the opposite but i won't give up i'll keep training hard
> this week im just super depressed because of family and gf stuff so i think that really affected the way i sparred like i wasn't as confident as i was a week ago
> the guy that beat me said i did really good but i think he was lying to make me feel better... meh...
> everybody saw how nervous and stressed i was i just feel so weak right now, things are a little fked right now but i'll be okay



Never let a win go to your head. Never let a loss go to your heart.

Fix your brain. Loosing isn't the issue the emotional response is. Because it clouds you ability to focus. Wastes energy and wastes the energy of people trying to prop you up.

Being positive and upbeat in adversity is a discipline issue. Which will fix under enough adversity. Provided you are mindful of it.

Dude broke his leg in a kickboxing fight and recovered physically and mentally.






And look you won't get it in one day. It is a developmental process. But the sooner you start working on it. The better a martial artist you will be.


----------



## _Simon_

drop bear said:


> Never let a win go to your head. Never let a loss go to your heart.
> 
> Fix your brain. Loosing isn't the issue the emotional response is. Because it clouds you ability to focus. Wastes energy and wastes the energy of people trying to prop you up.
> 
> Being positive and upbeat in adversity is a discipline issue. Which will fix under enough adversity. Provided you are mindful of it.
> 
> Dude broke his leg in a kickboxing fight and recovered physically and mentally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look you won't get it in one day. It is a developmental process. But the sooner you start working on it. The better a martial artist you will be.


Well said mate


----------



## Kaspow

I didn't get to spar this week but I learned a lot of useful stuff about boxing
Coach talks to me a lot more now and he taught me a lot of new useful things and we'll be getting my medical card done soon (he asked me about it today)
I also feel better mentally now, things are looking good guys 
Also I'll probably record a new bag video this week


----------



## Kaspow

Update:
so I actually got to spar
i sparred about 5 rounds and I'm very satisfied with how I did today
one of the guys i sparred with said im getting a lot stronger and that I did great, some good motivation lol
however when i get hit i get really angry, i should try to control my emotions more when im in the ring..


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Kaspow said:


> Update:
> so I actually got to spar
> i sparred about 5 rounds and I'm very satisfied with how I did today
> one of the guys i sparred with said im getting a lot stronger and that I did great, some good motivation lol
> however when i get hit i get really angry, i should try to control my emotions more when im in the ring..


As you get hit more that'll get better. It's where the humility aspect of it comes from.


----------



## Kaspow

kempodisciple said:


> As you get hit more that'll get better. It's where the humility aspect of it comes from.


I think I just hate getting hurt tbh


----------



## dvcochran

Kaspow said:


> I think I just hate getting hurt tbh


Is it the fear of pain that is getting in the way of things. Exposure to it is necessary. To learn it is not a great or hard as you originally thought. You can train the mind to accept and process fear and deal with it in a rational and effective way. You can also train the body to accept the inputs that create fear, thus reducing it's magnitude. In other words, repeat exposing yourself to the fear, sparring for example, so that your body and mind can learn to adjust to it.


----------



## Kaspow




----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Kaspow said:


>


I started watching, realized you've improved a lot, then decided to go back to provide criticism. Below is basically stream of thought issues I would focus on. There was a lot of good things: Your jab was tight, your uppercuts at the end had power in them, for the distance you were throwing, and you did a good job at knowing when to plant your feet. But the stream of consciousness below was primarily for looking for critiques.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My thoughts as I'm watching:

There are random spots where it looked like you remembered to keep your feet light, and others where you forgot. Also, you focus a lot on speed going from jab-cross-jab-cross, but the crosses during that seems to lack power. You use your rearhand as a jab sometimes. At one point, your shoulder is looking like it wants to be a hook, but your arm, from this angle looks like your arms throwing a cross. Is your elbow locking in when you twist? If so that's going to deal some damage to you later on. Where are your hooks and uppercuts? Oh, there's some uppercuts, carry on.


----------



## Kaspow

kempodisciple said:


> I started watching, realized you've improved a lot, then decided to go back to provide criticism. Below is basically stream of thought issues I would focus on. There was a lot of good things: Your jab was tight, your uppercuts at the end had power in them, for the distance you were throwing, and you did a good job at knowing when to plant your feet. But the stream of consciousness below was primarily for looking for critiques.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> My thoughts as I'm watching:
> 
> There are random spots where it looked like you remembered to keep your feet light, and others where you forgot. Also, you focus a lot on speed going from jab-cross-jab-cross, but the crosses during that seems to lack power. You use your rearhand as a jab sometimes. At one point, your shoulder is looking like it wants to be a hook, but your arm, from this angle looks like your arms throwing a cross. Is your elbow locking in when you twist? If so that's going to deal some damage to you later on. Where are your hooks and uppercuts? Oh, there's some uppercuts, carry on.


my elbows don't lock when I punch
i don't think my crosses lack power tbh


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Kaspow said:


> my elbows don't lock when I punch
> i don't think my crosses lack power tbh


Yeah, the elbows i wasnt sure about, tough to tell from the angle. Ill have to watch it again to see where my mind was at with the cross, but i remember distinctly thinking you could get more power into it.


----------



## Kaspow

kempodisciple said:


> Yeah, the elbows i wasnt sure about, tough to tell from the angle. Ill have to watch it again to see where my mind was at with the cross, but i remember distinctly thinking you could get more power into it.


i'm still learning but i think that my right cross is my most powerful punch atm


----------

